# Game of Thrones Season 6



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2015)

New thread time!



The Octagon said:


> Little S6 tease by HBO, no new footage tho as far as I can tell.




That's Max von Sydow's voice narrating


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 4, 2015)

How many posts until some book reading cunt tries to spoil my fun.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 4, 2015)

I can join the thread until the show airs, when I will need to stay away from the thread until they are all there and I spend a weekend watching them all back to back.  I don't have the patience to wait from week to week.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> How many posts until some book reading cunt tries to spoil my fun.



You are spoiling their fun this season!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> How many posts until some book reading cunt tries to spoil my fun.


I am a laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate adopter and have only watched 1.5 episode of S1 and am _dying _with no one to talk to about it  My own fault!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> How many posts until some book reading cunt tries to spoil my fun.



In the book of season 6 literally nothing happens. So you'll be staring at a black screen for 8 weeks. Despite this one of your favourite characters will still die.


----------



## Chz (Dec 4, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> How many posts until some book reading cunt tries to spoil my fun.


Haven't they sort of caught up with each other now? Surely it means less bickering. At least until the next book arrives in 2024.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 4, 2015)

Chz said:


> Haven't they sort of caught up with each other now? Surely it means less bickering. At least until the next book arrives in 2024.


I think so, yeah. 

But there are still side plots from books that haven't featured on TV. And they may well bring them in later. 

I kind of enjoy being cross about it anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2015)

inrigue! boobs! Dragons! swordfights! Kevin Eldon! (i shit you not).


how I have missed this prog. Been filling the time in with lesser shows that involve people hitting each other with swords


----------



## machine cat (Dec 4, 2015)

Margaery!


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2015)

It's shit what happens to Daenerys.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 9, 2015)

This only goes up to series 4 but a guide to all the kills.  

Valar Morghulis: An illustrated guide to all 456 deaths in “Game of Thrones”


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2015)

I have not seen all of S5 yet! The books are well different now though so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am fine with whatever happens as long as Tyrion is ok.  If he died I would stop watching. ((Tyrion))


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Kevin Eldon! (i shit you not).


Will he be bringing a weak lemon drink?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Will he be bringing a weak lemon drink?


Simon of House Quinlag lol


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Simon of House Quinlag lol


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2015)

PS: Based on previous years' start dates, if anyone is planning a complete series watch-through, then you need to be watching about 3 episodes a week (with some slack in the schedule for Christmas etc) to be ready in time, if anyone is planning such a thing carefully into their lives. Anyone at all.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> PS: Based on previous years' start dates, if anyone is planning a complete series watch-through, then you need to be watching about 3 episodes a week (with some slack in the schedule for Christmas etc) to be ready in time, if anyone is planning such a thing carefully into their lives. Anyone at all.


I was planning on this. Thanks


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2015)

I had this thought in my head when I woke up yesterday morning (literally the FIRST thought):



Spoiler



You know the theory is that Jon Snow's mam was a Targerean etc, so him and Dani and Tyrion are the chosen trio of ultimate win...if this is the case how come his hand got all burnt to fuck when he was defending Mormont from the wights?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 10, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I had this thought in my head when I woke up yesterday morning (literally the FIRST thought):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



cos he's not full-blood targaryen.



There's some big names appearing this season. As well as von Sydow as the 3-Eyed Raven, there's Richard E Grant and Ian McShane.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm buzzing about it, I'm on me holidays first week of April then come home to this - and where it goes, none of us knows. No spoilers _possible_


----------



## ringo (Dec 11, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm on me holidays first week of April



You know what to do:


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm buzzing about it, I'm on me holidays first week of April then come home to this - and where it goes, none of us knows. No spoilers _possible_


Even if they haven't completed filming I can spoiler this for you. 

Max von Sydow will seem nice at first but he will in fact be a baddie. 
He's always a baddie and usually acts the saint first.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although it's great that GoT supports British actors I'd rather they'd not wheel out Richard e Grant as in everything he does he's blatantly Richard e Grant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2015)

Richard E Grant is not British


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Richard E Grant is not British



Born in Swaziland wasn't he?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Richard E Grant is not British


What's he doing on the show then? Even less reason to have to him.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> What's he doing on the show then? Even less reason to have to him.


He's playing the flamboyant leader of an acting troupe, so has been cast well


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Although it's great that GoT supports British actors I'd rather they'd not wheel out Richard e Grant as in everything he does he's blatantly Richard e Grant.



Next up we'll have Colin Farrell


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> What's he doing on the show then? Even less reason to have to him.


Why would that disqualify him from being on the show ? GoT is not even set in Britain.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> GoT is not even set in Britain.


The Wall was inspired by Hadrian's wall. So north of the wall is Scotland. The seven kingdoms are in England and Wales. Denerys is lollygagging around in France.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2015)

and it was all based around the war of the roses

How Game of Thrones drew on the Wars of the Roses


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2015)

I know that, everybody fucking knows that. It's (very, very loosely) inspired by these events, but it isn't a verbatim representation of these events. "Inspired" is the word that gives it away. It's set on several continents in a  fantasy fairy world with dragons and zombies and shit, not Blighty. When did you last see a dragon on the Central Line ?

So apart from that there are plenty of US actors playing British people and plenty of UK actors playing yanks in films and on the telly (and lets not even mention the Australians!), its even more absurd to state that a Swazi born actor can't play a role in a fantasy series which takes place in a make-believe world


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> and it was all based around the war of the roses
> 
> How Game of Thrones drew on the Wars of the Roses



The sea chain Tyrion makes was pinched from Istanbul so if I'm honest it's not all UK inspired.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> The sea chain *Tyrion* makes was pinched from Istanbul so I'm honesty it's not all UK inspired.


Played by an American actor !


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> I know that, everybody fucking knows that. It's (very, very loosely) inspired by these events, but it isn't a verbatim representation of these events. "Inspired" is the word that gives it away. It's set on several continents in a  fantasy fairy world with dragons and zombies and shit, not Blighty. When did you last see a dragon on the Central Line ?
> 
> So apart from that there are plenty of US actors playing British people and plenty of UK actors playing yanks in films and on the telly (and lets not even mention the Australians!), its even more absurd to state that a Swazi born actor can't play a role in a fantasy series which takes place in a make-believe world


If it's a magical kingdom so I don't have to be logical. No to Grant because he's not English.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2015)

yes to grant because of his mad staring eyes


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Richard E Grant may not be an English but he can do a fucking good approximation of one


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> I know that, everybody fucking knows that. It's (very, very loosely) inspired by these events, but it isn't a verbatim representation of these events. "Inspired" is the word that gives it away. It's set on several continents in a  fantasy fairy world with dragons and zombies and shit, not Blighty. When did you last see a dragon on the Central Line ?
> 
> So apart from that there are plenty of US actors playing British people and plenty of UK actors playing yanks in films and on the telly (and lets not even mention the Australians!), its even more absurd to state that a Swazi born actor can't play a role in a fantasy series which takes place in a make-believe world



It's all about equal opportunities. Aiden Gillen should be given the chance to fail at every single accent on Earth.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 12, 2015)

Surely Tyrion has some pervy uncle that he and Grant can visit as part of a very, very long bender.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 26, 2015)

I watched the first episode of series one again today. It all makes so much more sense when you've watch the rest. Names are relevant and you think 'ahh, that's the person they were talking about in series 4'   

I'm planning to definitely watch 1-3 before 6.  It will depend on time and sky whether I do 4 and 5 again.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2016)

First episode Sunday 24th April.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2016)

I think we may now be in a position to watch it when it's actually first showing now!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Even if they haven't completed filming I can spoiler this for you.
> 
> Max von Sydow will seem nice at first but he will in fact be a baddie.
> He's always a baddie and usually acts the saint first.


He is not always a baddie. You just make stuff up.


----------



## aylee (Jan 8, 2016)

I was reflecting the other day on why it is that The X-Factor, The Voice, Celebrity Big Brother, Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Celebrity Masterchef and similar bollocks always seems to be on the telly, whereas it seems to be an eternity until the next series of GoT.

Best TV series ever.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2016)

aylee said:


> I was reflecting the other day on why it is that The X-Factor, The Voice, Celebrity Big Brother, Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Celebrity Masterchef and similar bollocks always seems to be on the telly, whereas it seems to be an eternity until the next series of GoT.
> 
> Best TV series ever.



There's usually only about twleve people watching that shit at any one time, so they need to keep it rolling around the clock to get the ad money in. Thrones must take three weeks or so to make per episode. You could have more episodes, but there'd need to be more endless trekking through countryside, more brooding in dark corridors and more random boobs of the week (©) to pad it all out.

Rewatching the Catherine Tate show yesterday, was strange to see Catelyn Stark living on the "He's a gay mon nooooooooow!" estate


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2016)

Is anyone bothering with the Shannara series? Tery Brooks is a terrible writer and his fantasy by the numbers. BUT its probably going be a GoT also ran. And it aired on mtv so probably has some adult themes. Here is a trailer which does not inspire confidence but also looks not total shit


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Is anyone bothering with the Shannara series? Tery Brooks is a terrible writer and his fantasy by the numbers. BUT its probably going be a GoT also ran. And it aired on mtv so probably has some adult themes. Here is a trailer which does not inspire confidence but also looks not total shit




I like Magic  Kingdom for Sale - Sold and the Sword of Shanara but he then when on to recycle the same old shit for years. Its got none of the edge of GoT so its hard to say how well it will translate to screen with GoT as a benchmark to judge against. Its like comparing The adventures of Tintin against The Wire.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2016)

Watched the trailer after making that last post. It looks really purty though doesn't it. They've really gone for it illustrating the fantasy backdrops. The budget must be huge. Not sure how they'll sustain it if it isn't a massive success.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll give it a fair shake but if its shit by ep 2 then lifes too short


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2016)

They all look too much like modern Americans (well, 1980s Americans).


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Is anyone bothering with the Shannara series? Tery Brooks is a terrible writer and his fantasy by the numbers. BUT its probably going be a GoT also ran. And it aired on mtv so probably has some adult themes. Here is a trailer which does not inspire confidence but also looks not total shit



Looks ultra cheesy, is cast with the type of blandly pretty 20somethings who are the Hallmark of every bad TV show, almost everything is wonkily composited over a backdrop of TV budget CGI and it has gotten mostly terrible reviews, so no.

That said, I watch GoT despite the fact that it's fantasy rather than because of it. It transcends what is otherwise a genre which I find prone to extreme silliness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2016)

there is a fair old whiff of gorgonzola about it I have to say.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 8, 2016)

My wife is in Dublin for the weekend and she just saw King Geoffrey. Just walking along. Evil prick.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> My wife is in Dublin for the weekend and she just saw King Geoffrey. Just walking along. Evil prick.



King Geoffrey, first of his name


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 8, 2016)

Joffrey.

Good on the guy...he was excellent.  More hated than JR.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> My wife is in Dublin for the weekend and she just saw King Geoffrey. Just walking along. Evil prick.


His name is Jack Gleeson. He is an actor. I doubt he is really evil.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> His name is Jack Gleeson. He is an actor. I doubt he is really evil.



Well, tell that to poor Ros


----------



## Almost There (Jan 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> His name is Jack Gleeson. He is an actor. I doubt he is really evil.


I believe he quit acting a couple of years ago to study.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> His name is Jack Gleeson. He is an actor. I doubt he is really evil.


No he is. The way he looked at her. Not poisened or anything. Pure evil.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> there is a fair old whiff of gorgonzola about it I have to say.


Made it to episode 3




Reno said:


> Looks ultra cheesy, is cast with the type of blandly pretty 20somethings who are the Hallmark of every bad TV show, almost everything is wonkily composited over a backdrop of TV budget CGI and it has gotten mostly terrible reviews, so no.
> 
> T


this is pretty much true in every regard in the case of this show

e2a

good writing could have saved it but it was proper Terry Brooks. Just achingly obvious plotting, poor dialoue and ideas that were old 10 years after tolkien


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't recommend youtube's Emergency Awesome and his encyclopedic knowledge enough now that CBG19 has stopped doing GoT content (though her Epic Histories are always worth rewatching many times over). Many bite-sized videos covering the many houses (not just the main ones) from the show and the books, individual characters and storylines


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 15, 2016)

Cheeky Teaser (no new footage)


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2016)

Ian McShane has been talking about his role in GoT a little bit:
‘Game of Thrones’ Season 6 Fan Theory Confirmed by Ian McShane?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

He's also just signed on to play Mr. Wednesday in the up and coming American gods film. Yay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> He's also just signed on to play Mr. Wednesday in the up and coming American gods film. Yay.


I imagined him as looking like Jack Lemmon


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2016)

Isn't Ian McShane a fascist?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Isn't Ian McShane a fascist?


first I've heard of it, if its true then playing Odin on screen must be quite the feather in his cap


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 4, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Isn't Ian McShane a fascist?


Where do you get this idea from?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Where do you get this idea from?


I think butchersapron may have mentioned it a while back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 4, 2016)

He said he was a Man U fan, which while reprehensible, isn't the same as fascist.

I'd be surprised if a man who said some of the American right's dislike is purely racist as Obama is not in any way a bleeding heart liberal as they claim but rather a centrist turned out to be a far right leaner himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't find anything on google suggesting he is a wrongun. No smoking jackboots so to speak


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 83468



I hope this means that the seven kingdoms are overrun by the others because the puny humans were too busy playing the game of thrones to do what it would have taken to save the kingdom.

Danny finally turns up with her dragons to claim her kingdom but they are all dead. Which leads us into a Westoros version of The Walking Dead.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 8, 2016)

New trailer!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 8, 2016)

Time to start sweating on it, I suppose. 

e2a /watches again


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2016)

hype


----------



## Riklet (Mar 9, 2016)

Wooooo!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 9, 2016)

Into the (mostly) unknown we go... 

Davos


----------



## Me76 (Mar 9, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> New trailer!



Looking good!!  

I know it's been a big break for him, but Bran looks about 27 now!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 9, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Time to start sweating on it, I suppose.
> 
> e2a /watches again



I'm tempted, only an episode a day til the premiere


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> I know it's been a big break for him, but Bran looks about 27 now!


And he's standing up.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 10, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> And he's standing up.


It's probably in a vision


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> And he's standing up.


Hadn't even clocked that


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> It's probably in a vision


'you'll never walk again. But you will fly'


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> New trailer!



Ooh, I like the look of that a lot. Just finished watching the whole thing for the second time so am looking forward to this a lot now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2016)

Season 5 dvd arrived today, just settling down start to rewatch now.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2016)

Crispy said:


>




(Comes)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2016)

Obama's managed to snag advanced viewing copies apparently. The swine.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 19, 2016)

So, this is the first time I have been interested in a new series starting.  I started watching series 1 last June and have now watched them all twice, mostly binging to the stage where I have to make myself have a month off them as I was worrying about myself.  

So, from now, do I watch as they are there, one episode at a time or do I try and avoid the world and save them all up?


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2016)

Me76 said:


> So, from now, do I watch as they are there, one episode at a time or do I try and avoid the world and save them all up?


I was wondering about this, too - I reckon I'm going to watch them when they're on as someone is bound to spoil it all for me. I've watched it all twice now, too.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 19, 2016)

Definitely watch them week by week as some twat is bound to spoil you if you try to save them up to binge-watch.

We finished our rewatch last night.  I'm really looking forward to S6.


----------



## binka (Apr 19, 2016)

Watch episode 1 week 1, episodes 1 & 2 week 2, episodes 1, 2 & 3 week 3 and so on. It's the only sensible way to go about it really if you think about it


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2016)

I will record it and binge it when it's done, whic means I'll have to be careful around social media, etc. Something still always does get spoiled and if it's just via catching a glimpse of the Metro on the tube, which ruined the red wedding for me but I still prefer watching it in three or four sittings


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2016)

I have Y6 ep 1 up on my screen right now  Shame I am literally sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have Y6 ep 1 up on my screen right now  Shame I am literally sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have Y6 ep 1 up on my screen right now  Shame I am literally sworn to secrecy.


It's not a shame!


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not a shame!



I would never spoil it for you really


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm almost going to miss the "book cunts" accusations


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> I'm almost going to miss the "book cunts" accusations



I wouldn't count them out just yet, there's plenty of book plotlines the show could yet work in, and indeed it looks like that may well happen this season.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I wouldn't count them out just yet, there's plenty of book plotlines the show could yet work in, and indeed it looks like that may well happen this season.



Great. Except it's so long since I read the books I can't remember everything. Can't remember all of the last TV series either. Just downloaded it, might watch a the last couple as a catch up before Sunday.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 20, 2016)

Reno said:


> Looks ultra cheesy, is cast with the type of blandly pretty 20somethings who are the Hallmark of every bad TV show, almost everything is wonkily composited over a backdrop of TV budget CGI and it has gotten mostly terrible reviews, so no.
> 
> That said, I watch GoT despite the fact that it's fantasy rather than because of it. It transcends what is otherwise a genre which I find prone to extreme silliness.



I just about made it through the first epsiode of Shannara and even with seriously low expectations it was disappointing. Generic characters, wooden, exposition-laden dialog and costumes that look like they're from Primark. 

I also tried Outlander to fill the GoT void and that was fucking appalling too.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> Great. Except it's so long since I read the books I can't remember everything. Can't remember all of the last TV series either. Just downloaded it, might watch a the last couple as a catch up before Sunday.


To catch you up from South to North, West to East:

Jaime's sailing back to King's Landing with Bron and his daughter's body, who was poisoned by Ellaria Sand.

In KL, Cersei is back in the Red Keep with Qyburn and Zombie Mountain, plotting her revenge against the High Sparrow who made her walk naked through the streets. Margary and Loras are still locked up by the Faith Militant and King Tommen is moping around in his bedroom

Baelish remains Lord of the Vale. His son by marriage to Lysa, Robin Arryn, is being trained up as a man by one of the knights of the vale.

The Greyjoys, remember them? They're back this season.

Stannis has been killed by Brienne, having burned his daughter alive and his army defeated in open combat by Roose Bolton's forces outside Winterfell. Roose rules the North and has married his legitimised bastard Ramsay to Sansa Stark in the hope of winning over the Northerners. Sansa has escaped with the help of Reek/Theon and is on the run.

Rickon and Osha are still at Last Hearth (which is even further north than Winterfell) with Stark bannermen, the Umbers.

At the wall, Jon Snow is dead, betrayed by his men. Aemon Targaryen is dead by old age. First Ranger Alliser Thorne now commands. Hundreds of Wildlings, rescued by Jon from the White Walker attack at Hardhome, are camped outside Castle Black, nominally led by Tormund Giantsbane. Mellisandre and Davos are there too. Samwell Tarly has left the castle, along with Gilly and Little Sam, for Old Town and the Citadel to become a maester.

North of the Wall, the Night's King leads the White Walkers in their unstoppable march South. Every conquest swells their army. Bran's training his warging magic with the One-Eyed Raven and the Children of the Forest, under a weird tree.

Over the narrow sea in Bravos, Arya Stark has stolen a face from the house of black and white and killed Meryn Trant of the Kingsguard (he killed her fencing tutor back in S1). The Many-Faced God is displeased and has taken her sight as payment.

Daenerys escaped an uprising of the Sons of the Harpy in Mereen, by flying off on an injured Drogon. She has been captured by a Khalasar of Dothraki. Jorah (secretly infected with greyscale) and Daario go looking for her.

In Mereen, Varys, Tyrion, Grey Worm and Missandei rule in Daenerys' absence.

I think that's everything.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

Good work Crispy !


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2016)

WHERE'S GENDRY?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

Still rowing


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> WHERE'S GENDRY?


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2016)

Is that real? I am DELIGHTED if so.

Also, where are Brienne and Pod now? If they kill Pod this season I am going to be very, very upset.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> *Is that real?* I am DELIGHTED if so.
> 
> Also, where are Brienne and Pod now? If they kill Pod this season I am going to be very, very upset.



I'm afraid not, sorry


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Is that real? I am DELIGHTED if so.
> 
> Also, where are Brienne and Pod now? If they kill Pod this season I am going to be very, very upset.


Hanging around outside Winterfell


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> To catch you up from South to North, West to East:
> 
> Jaime's sailing back to King's Landing with Bron and his daughter's body, who was poisoned by Ellaria Sand.
> 
> ...



That's a lovely and well written summary


----------



## QOTH (Apr 20, 2016)

Useful summary Crispy , thanks! 

The question of whether Stannis is actually dead came up in a podcast I was listening to. They don't show the body (and it's not as if G of T is shy of gore).  But then when Ned Stark got his head cut off they didn't show it straight away - they showed the axe coming down and left you wondering for a week whether he'd somehow managed to escape. And then showed the severed head the week after.  So it could just be your standard G of T fuckery. 

I'd not given it a lot of thought up to this point but it's bugging me now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2016)

I had a dream where they'd recast the Mountain again but this time he was a middle-aged, mild mannered RP thespian type, but just a really tall one.

I was thinking, this is really incongruous but it kinda works. The Mountain was giving sage, mildly ironic butlerly advice to everyone and advising restraint and consideration and stuff. It was like Qyburn had reincarnated him as Alfred from Batman.

If the showrunners want to go with this idea I'll let them have it for just 20% of the DVD sales and a small seven figure retainer.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I had a dream where they'd recast the Mountain again but this time he was a middle-aged, mild mannered RP thespian type, but just a really tall one.
> 
> I was thinking, this is really incongruous but it kinda works. The Mountain was giving sage, mildly ironic butlerly advice to everyone and advising restraint and consideration and stuff. It was like Qyburn had reincarnated him as Alfred from Batman.
> 
> If the showrunners want to go with this idea I'll let them have it for just 20% of the DVD sales and a small seven figure retainer.



That is an excellent dream. Why don't I have dreams like that? Mine are all missed exams and lost passports.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Useful summary Crispy , thanks!
> 
> The question of whether Stannis is actually dead came up in a podcast I was listening to. They don't show the body (and it's not as if G of T is shy of gore).  But then when Ned Stark got his head cut off they didn't show it straight away - they showed the axe coming down and left you wondering for a week whether he'd somehow managed to escape. And then showed the severed head the week after.  So it could just be your standard G of T fuckery.
> 
> I'd not given it a lot of thought up to this point but it's bugging me now.


1. The showrunners have said he's dead
2. The actor hasn't been seen on set
3. His plot line is finished. No family, no army, no priestess.

He deed. Totally deed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought I spotted Melisandre in the trailer, mind


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought I spotted Melisandre in the trailer, mind


Yeah but there's only one character she's resurrecting, and it ain't Stannis.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Yeah but there's only one character she's resurrecting, and it ain't Stannis.



Finally, Joffrey's back everyone, yay!!!


----------



## Reno (Apr 20, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Finally, Joffrey's back everyone, yay!!!


I do actually miss him. I've never enjoyed hating a character this much.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2016)

zombie joffrey would be even more hatable

I think I miised an ep cos I don't recall arya killing meryn trant, but she is blind in the trailer so it must have happened


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> zombie joffrey would be even more hatable
> 
> I think I miised an ep cos I don't recall arya killing meryn trant, but she is blind in the trailer so it must have happened


It was the last episode, you pot-addled monkey.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> zombie joffrey would be even more hatable
> 
> I think I miised an ep cos I don't recall arya killing meryn trant, but she is blind in the trailer so it must have happened



Happened in the finale, the dialogue mainly consisted of "Too old....too old....AAAAAAARGGGGHHH....gurgle"


----------



## QOTH (Apr 20, 2016)

Reno said:


> I do actually miss him. I've never enjoyed hating a character this much.



Surely Ramsay Bolton more than fulfills that role?  
He takes badness to a whole new level even by Game of Thrones low standards of behaviour.


----------



## Reno (Apr 20, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Surely Ramsay Bolton more than fulfills that role?
> He takes badness to a whole new level even by Game of Thrones low standards of behaviour.


He doesn't do it for me in the same way, he seems mentally deranged. Joffrey had that smug, teenage brattishness, basically a petulant child with all the control in the world. He reminded me of the bullies I grew up with, which made his evil so relatable to me. Ramsay is an evil sadist and thoroughly hateable, but his evil is almost too abstract for me. He is the type of evil I read about in the newspapers, rather than the type I used to experience a school. I found seeing Joffrey getting slapped or humiliated more gratifying than seeing him getting killed.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2016)

Five days to go! My thoughts on the many trailers thus far...

Oop North:
*Dark Sansa* looks cocky and regnant, so she's presumably assembled a substantial army of Stark remnants and other salt-of-the-earth northern types who oppose skin-flaying. Makes you wonder why Ned was such good friends with those people in the first place  *Ramsay* seems to be in charge, so perhaps *Fat Walda* has accidently cut her own head off while shaving her legs?  *Littlefinger* looks worried, although I think he's back in the Vale. Maybe Sansa will capture Ramsay alive and have him turn him into a pair of badass shoes? *Bran/Tree People*

On t'Wall:
The Iron Bank lent its dosh to *Stannis the Mannis* _AND _*Davos*, and I doubt that's gonna be forgotten just because _one _of them burned his daughter, drove his crazy wife to suicide, sacrificed his mercinaries in a hopeless cause and got himself skewered by a veangeful 6'3" warrior woman. *Mycroft* will likely send that posh car that substantially cheapened Sherlock's production values to collect the endebted Onion Knight, presumably leaving *Tormund Giantbeard* the pleasure of killing *Alliser* and *Cunt Olly*. It appears *Melisandre* is gonna bring *John* back using her boobs in some way. FFS, buy a new spell book, lady!

Darn Sarf:
*Jamie*'s had enough of Cersei and has thrown his lot in with the *Queen of Thorns* who is basically awesome and is now besieging ISIS HQ where Loras and Margery are being held. Hopefully Loras has a naked stroll through town coming up  The desert *Power Rangers* may have killed *Myrcella*, but everyone thought that was silly, so we'll pretent that whole mess didn't happen, but don't discount *Dr Bashir* in the grand scheme of things; I doubt he spends every day sat in his garden pondering this and that only so that his sister-in-law can shove him off a cliff. Her brother's more traditional military tactics aside, *Cersei*, along with *Frankenmountain*, has personal business with the *High Pigeon* and that cute-as-fuck cousin that she's been shagging. Murder will be done, hopefully before Vince McMahon gets his chequebook out and the Mountain has to be recast again.

The Midlands:
The *Freys* are back and will hopefully spend the entire series dying in increasingly satisfying ways. I here Gregg's are opening a new branch in their territory.

Abroad:
*Danny* has been kidnapped and forcibly retired by rival Dothraki warlords. *Drogon*'s knackered, but may still have to make the save as Danny has essentially been carried back to series two, and only Varys and Littlefinger are permitted to move unlimited distances in one turn. *Ser Friendzone* is on her trail, but by the time he gets to her, he may be too stoned to do anything about it  *Varys* and *Tyrion* turn to the *Volantene Red Priestess* in their attempts to restructure their economy which seemingly relies entirely on the production of jesus robes and golden masks. *Arya/No one*

Anything in asterisks I haven't forgotten, I just can't be arsed with. Don't know what the White Walkers are gonna be doing this year, as they've essentially reached the wall, but surely aren't gonna bring it down just yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2016)

Santino said:


> It was the last episode, you pot-addled monkey.


I may have to re watch the last two eps before the new stuff airs. Still gutted that stannis is dead even though he did deserve to die for burning his kid alive I enjoyed his demeanour and anecdotes about harshness


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have Y6 ep 1 up on my screen right now  Shame I am literally sworn to secrecy.


so, people who have advance copies

Mrsfran
Obama

have they been seen together in the same room?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2016)

this reviewer is lol


----------



## binka (Apr 24, 2016)

edit - ignore this. thought someone had leaked the first few episodes like last year but looks like it's just someone being a dick


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 24, 2016)

binka said:


> edit - ignore this. thought someone had leaked the first few episodes like last year but looks like it's just someone being a dick



What the dickens?!


----------



## binka (Apr 24, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> What the dickens?!


Last year the first four episodes were leaked just before the season started. Tonight someone's uploaded what look to be the first 3 episodes but they don't appear to be the real thing. It's really come to something now you can't even trust strangers on the internet


----------



## Bingo (Apr 24, 2016)

So whens it actually out then?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 24, 2016)

Bingo said:


> So whens it actually out then?


2 or 3 hours time...


----------



## Bingo (Apr 24, 2016)

darn it

Dunno if I can stay awake that long!


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen everything.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 25, 2016)

Gratuitous Melisandre breasts...oh, wait, um...


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2016)

Room 237


----------



## Me76 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have it on my Sky+ now.  Damn work getting in the way of me watching it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I now know everything that happens and in what order


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

First episode was surprisingly boring. 

I was like boring, boring, boring, moderately interesting, ooh a fight, never-mind, okay what going to happen here, then finally wow nice touch.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks like Ollie's balls dropped within hours of sticking the blade into Jon Snow.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

thought it wasnt a bad start to the season, we needed to catch up with all the characters and it basically did that


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 25, 2016)

Santino said:


> Room 237


That was what I thought of too.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 25, 2016)

I *CANNOT *unsee that!   

What's next week!? Maester Pycell doing naked starjumps?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I *CANNOT *unsee that!
> 
> What's next week!? Maester Pycell doing naked starjumps?



No spoiling!


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh, are book wankers being replaced by "saw it early in the morning twats" this year?


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2016)

There's always been Downloading Dicks too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

not sure, I always watch it early in the morning , but dont spoil it, does that make me a twat ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't mentioned anything that happens


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

No, but a couple of very strong hints by others, so just clarifying if this is going to be a spoiler or spoiler free thread before it all kicks off. I'd rather it was spoiler free until 10pm Monday.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> spoiler free until 10pm Monday


I like this


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> No, but a couple of very strong hints by others, so just clarifying if this is going to be a spoiler or spoiler free thread before it all kicks off. I'd rather it was spoiler free until 10pm Monday.


How difficult is it to stay off a thread on the day a show is aired until you see it?

It's the equivalent of not listening to the news till you can get home and watch the match. 

Have some restraint people and stop blaming people who have time to watch and want to discuss with those in the same boat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> How difficult is it to stay off a thread on the day a show is aired until you see it?
> 
> It's the equivalent of not listening to the news till you can get home and watch the match.
> 
> Have some restraint people and stop blaming people who have time to watch and want to discuss with those in the same boat.


Wait til 10 then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

well technically it has already been shown, so maybe you should wait until you have seen it

or hang out on this thread 

Game of Thrones predictions


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

It's like blaming publishers for going to the end of a book and peeking at the ending and blaming the author for spooling the ending. 

It's a thread about Game of Thrones so if there is Game of Thrones stuff you don't want to know don't read until you do. 

If we're talking book spoilers or like week/s advanced viewing I see your point but not 3/4 of a day.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> How difficult is it to stay off a thread on the day a show is aired until you see it?
> 
> It's the equivalent of not listening to the news till you can get home and watch the match.
> 
> Have some restraint people and stop blaming people who have time to watch and want to discuss with those in the same boat.



Seen it in the day cunt


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Seen it in the day cunt



why so bitter ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

ok as its got to this

Game of thrones season 6 : US PACE


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> why so bitter ?



I'm not really, just think it's a bit tedious when most people will be watching it Monday evening.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

dont worry ive sorted it for you


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> dont worry ive sorted it for you



It works better split between spoiler and non-spoiler, we've proved that over the previous 5 seasons 

BTW don't take my use of cunt as strictly abuse, more a continuation of the fine tradition of swearing utilised in 'book wankers' etc.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

do it yourself then


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Seen it in the day cunt


I find it hard to believe many people will watch the evening show as its broadcast. 

Record the 2am version. Watch it the moment you get home from work (maybe time for a quick poo first) with the added bonus of being able to fast forward through the adverts. 

We live in a modern age.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I find it hard to believe many people will watch the evening show as its broadcast.
> 
> Record the 2am version. Watch it the moment you get home from work (maybe time for a quick poo first) with the added bonus of being able to fast forward through the adverts.
> 
> We live in a modern age.


One and a half million people watch it on Sky Atlantic, you clot.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I find it hard to believe many people will watch the evening show as its broadcast.
> 
> Record the 2am version. Watch it the moment you get home from work (maybe time for a quick poo first) with the added bonus of being able to fast forward through the adverts.
> 
> We live in a modern age.


Yawn. Thanks for planning my day for me. Perhaps you don't have commuting, school runs, dinner to cook, laundry, putting kids to bed before relaxing and watching TV with adult content.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 25, 2016)

I actually forgot it's not been on yet, otherwise I wouldn't have commented, apologies. I think waiting until it's been on UK telly to discuss it is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2016)

Even UK online sites don't discuss spoilers til after 10pm on Mondays.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Yawn. Thanks for planning my day for me. Perhaps you don't have commuting, school runs, dinner to cook, laundry, putting kids to bed before relaxing and watching TV with adult content.


Fuck that shit. GoT comes first. If the kids don't understand threaten them with Borstal. That what my mum did and it never did me no harm.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> One and a half million people watch it on Sky Atlantic, you clot.



Fuck the Murdoch supporters. I watch it after dinner at about 7pm, it's outrageous to expect me to wait until my bed time at 10pm to be able to post about it. wtaf.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Oh, are book wankers being replaced by "saw it early in the morning twats" this year?



I am so so happy that book wankers are a thing of the past. I hope Walking Dead comic cunts are next in line.


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Fuck that shit. GoT comes first. If the kids don't understand threaten them with Borstal. That what my mum did and it never did me no harm.


Fuck off


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2016)

Very intriguing first episode I thought. Lots of promise and I shan't say any more than that. I didn't rush home from work like a nutter and was firmly ensconced on the sofa by 4:30, honest.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 25, 2016)

Watched.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Fuck off


Seeing as you ain't getting a sense of humour any time soon. Then I will comment on:



ringo said:


> Yawn. Thanks for planning my day for me. Perhaps you don't have commuting, school runs, dinner to cook, laundry, putting kids to bed before relaxing and watching TV with adult content.



Oh your oh so busy that you have plenty of time to spend on the Internet stumbling across spoilers and then ranting and raving about it. 

You could have watched the show in the time you've spent on here. 

But please feel free to act all indignant about how you're too busy to watch a tv show but not too busy to read threads about said show and therefore they should be spoiler free until it's convenient to YOU.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

Fuck off Gromit


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2016)

I can see why you get such a drubbing on here


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2016)

Why would you be on a got thread when a new episode is out and you haven't seen it yet? 

I just finished watching it, i managed to go the whole day without visiting this thread until I'd seen it because i didn't want to read anything about it


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2016)

also the people complaining about spoilers have contributed nothing to this thread today other than moaning about spoilers. did you really expect to be able to continue discussing what might happen? from now until the end of the season you have 6 whole days per week to set forth your pearls of wisdom and read those of others. what else could you possibly hope to discuss in this thread in the time between the hbo airing and the sky atlantic airing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

don't be a bellend


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> don't be a bellend


stop fucking moaning and watch the episode. then return to this thread if you really have to. it's not all about you


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2016)

so anyway not the most exciting of episodes, the story didn't move on much for most of the storylines except we now know sansa is definitely away safely and presumably going to the wall (although maybe instead to some of the loyal houses like the umbers?) and dorne may actually get interesting this seaon now the prince is dead - shame they had to kill the big fella without getting to see him wield that halberd. also we know the inevitable jon snow resurrection can't be dragged on for half a season like they did with stannis chilling at castle black - they have until nightfall to surrender so presumably it will all come to a head in episode 2 or possibly 3 at the latest


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, it's 10pm so can be discussed here now. Not much going on in Kings Landing this episode.  Hopefully that strand will pick up a bit. Reek and Sansa being saved and meeting whatsherface should have been done at the end of last season (and they should have shown Stanis' death, as well, as cutting away with a sound effect that could have been Brienne killing him or getting killed was another pointless cliffhanger). Most interesting stuff happened at the wall. Sending Danys out to the desert again to get saved again feels a bit lazy. Good all round, but wish i had the patience to wait and binge it.


----------



## binka (Apr 25, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not much going on in Kings Landing this episode.  Hopefully that strand will pick up a bit.


rewatched the first five seasons since january and cersei is one of my favourite characters - i'm constantly going from hating her to feeling sorry for her. lena heady is brilliant. can't wait to see what her and jaime get up to next, i have a feeling the high sparrow won't make it to episode 10


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2016)

binka said:


> ... i have a feeling the high sparrow won't make it to episode 10


I have a feeling quite a few won't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

that was fun.
don't know why i was surprised at the Sands' treachery


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

I enjoyed it but the dialogue was embarrassingly poor.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 25, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I enjoyed it but the dialogue was embarrassingly poor.



Its always been vaguely cheesey and tacky in tone, not by mistake. Its tits n dragons, not Shakespere.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I enjoyed it but the dialogue was embarrassingly poor.


Not that they've been absent before, but I noticed many more modern phrases/idioms than usual. I guess with no more books to plunder, they'll have to write it themselves...


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2016)

The spooky final scene .. What can it mean?  Does the red woman always turn ancient when she takes her kit off for the night ? Has she lost faith in the flames? Or maybe did jon snow's eyelids start twitching the moment she turned into a crone? Such mystery and no binge watching.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Its always been vaguely cheesey and tacky in tone, not by mistake. Its tits n dragons, not Shakespere.



Varys for instance didn't sound like Varys and his banter with Tyrion was shite and weird.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> The spooky final scene .. What can it mean?  Does the red woman always turn ancient when she takes her kit off for the night ? Has she lost faith in the flames? Or maybe did jon snow's eyelids start twitching the moment she turned into a crone? Such mystery and no binge watching.



Losing faith me thinks. But maybe resurrecting Mr Snow might perk her up a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Varys for instance didn't sound like Varys and his banter with Tyrion was shite and weird.


i agree, that scene was poor


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> The spooky final scene .. What can it mean?  Does the red woman always turn ancient when she takes her kit off for the night ? Has she lost faith in the flames? Or maybe did jon snow's eyelids start twitching the moment she turned into a crone? Such mystery and no binge watching.


Maybe she's always been like that, but only she can see it. She casts a spell on everyone who gazes at her and they see her as we normally do. This was her view?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Maybe she's always been like that, but only she can see it. She casts a spell on everyone who gazes at her and they see her as we normally do. This was her view?


that necklace has the power to change her appearance?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2016)

Hang on. All four sand snakes were on the dock watching Jaime Myrcella and Tristane leave at the end of last season. On one boat. Then onboard that boat, at the beginning of this season, two sand snakes kill Tristane. Do they have teleporters now or something?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> that necklace has the power to change her appearance?


I thought that, but a quick image search shows she doesn't always wear it.
melisandre - Google Search
(although that could be a continuity error - it's just that one scene where she was in the bath talking to Mrs. Stannis)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2016)

Or perhaps another boat that followed them


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> that necklace has the power to change her appearance?


That's one possibility, but it's not what I said/meant.

Her appearance changed because we were seeing her as she sees herself, as she truly is. Everyone else, for whatever reason, sees her as young and beautiful. Maybe the necklace does that, maybe something else.

The mirror gives a clue on that...She's looking at herself in the mirror, and now she's old. It's her true reflection/appearance.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 25, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Varys for instance didn't sound like Varys and his banter with Tyrion was shite and weird.



The Dothraki guys leading Danerys to the Khal was a bit off-tone from what we've come to expect from the previously more stoic mad warrior types.  Funnier, in a strangely dark way, than the usual GoT dialogue, imo.


----------



## JimW (Apr 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> The spooky final scene .. What can it mean?  Does the red woman always turn ancient when she takes her kit off for the night ? Has she lost faith in the flames? Or maybe did jon snow's eyelids start twitching the moment she turned into a crone? Such mystery and no binge watching.


You'd think she'd go for some nice wincyette pyjamas at her time of life too, freezing in the nip.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2016)

GoT director said:
			
		

> “That’s an interesting way of looking at it,” the director replies, “but there’s another aspect as well: At that moment, it’s a telling gestural thing to do. She’s questioning her power and ability to prosthelytize. She’s at her lowest point, looking at the mirror and her true self. It’s a sign of her frailty. You’re seeing her at her most vulnerable moment.”


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I thought that, but a quick image search shows she doesn't always wear it.
> melisandre - Google Search
> (although that could be a continuity error - it's just that one scene where she was in the bath talking to Mrs. Stannis)


Sorry to throw book knowledge into the mix but the ruby she wears is enchanted. 
She used it once before to circumvent the effects of poisoning. 
Removing the ruby totally it seems removes the glamour that either makes her appear young or makes her young. 

We're left with the poser of just how old is she?
A natural old age (hidden by the gem) or a magically prolonged life (stretched out by the gem). 

Is removing the gem and going to bed her giving up life as she believes she has failed the Lord of light?


----------



## badseed (Apr 26, 2016)

I thought the rule was that once it had been on you could discuss it, regardless of geographical region or time zone.
I avoid the threads until I have seen the episode. Works for me.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 26, 2016)

badseed said:


> I thought the rule was that once it had been on you could discuss it, regardless of geographical region or time zone.
> I avoid the threads until I have seen the episode. Works for me.



10pm on Monday and you can fill yer boots.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> that necklace has the power to change her appearance?



She put all her faith in the red god making Stannis King. That failed so perhaps she's lost faith in the power of that god so is no longer going to be its tool? 

If she's still going to use magic does that mean she has powers which don't come from the red god or can she still be a red priestess?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2016)

ringo said:


> She put all her faith in the red god making Stannis King. That failed so perhaps she's lost faith in the power of that god so is no longer going to be its tool?
> 
> If she's still going to use magic does that mean she has powers which don't come from the red god or can she still be a red priestess?


She has magic tits I think


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> She has magic tits I think



Probably is that. 

I thought the ageing showed that the red god and her amulet channeling its power kept her young and when she lost her faith she reverted to her true age. Magic tits not withstanding.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2016)

Also though, she didn't die remember back in season 2 , when she drank some poison which killed some forgettable bloke. So she has magical powers of undeadness, I reckon and is a thousand years old.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

There were also potions on the table next to the mirror, it's possible she needs both.


----------



## JimW (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe it's just really good moisturizer and she's run out in the barren North?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

The show has really destroyed the Dorne plotline, misusing great characters, omitting others, and basically making no sense the whole way through.

Ellaria Sand and the Sand Snakes are commoners and illegitimate children, they cannot rule Dorne or hope to have any support from other noble houses, who would see this as their chance to take the throne themselves.

Trystane killed for pretty much no reason and kinslaying, supposedly the worst crime that can be committed, is laughed off. 

Ugh, just kill them all and abandon this storyline, it's a mess.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

Although, one small touch I did like in that scene was that Trystane was painting Myrcella's eye stones for her lying in state, nice detail.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Apr 26, 2016)

Can we please get Lady Margery out of prison and back to some nude scenes.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> The show has really destroyed the Dorne plotline, misusing great characters, omitting others, and basically making no sense the whole way through.
> 
> Ellaria Sand and the Sand Snakes are commoners and illegitimate children, they cannot rule Dorne or hope to have any support from other noble houses, who would see this as their chance to take the throne themselves.
> 
> ...


It's annoyed me to be honest. 

The Mountain as far as they are concerned is dead which avenges the original crime. 

Then they say Oberyn was murdered or butchered. No. 

He died in a fair fight, a trial by combat, his choosing to take part. 
In fact you couldn't have stopped him if you wanted to. 
There is no blood feud for his death. 

I can condone a couple of grief stricken kin discarding that logic but not the whole palace guard nodding in agreement.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> The show has really destroyed the Dorne plotline, misusing great characters, omitting others, and basically making no sense the whole way through.
> 
> Ellaria Sand and the Sand Snakes are commoners and illegitimate children, they cannot rule Dorne or hope to have any support from other noble houses, who would see this as their chance to take the throne themselves.
> 
> ...



From a none-book-type perspective, it just feels so underdeveloped.  Oberyn was given the time and space to really be fleshed out as a character.  The actor was pretty charismatic, and his fight scene was brilliant.  The sand snakes, not so much.  It just feels like there's almost too much story to fit in, and nowhere near the time to do it.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 26, 2016)

The sand snakes' cod-spanish accents are getting right on my nerves. I know accents are hard, and in fantasy it's hard to communicate regional dialects without everyone sounding a bit ridiculous.  Even so, they're making littlefinger look like Meryl Streep.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Ugh, just kill them all and abandon this storyline, it's a mess.



I assume that's exactly what they're doing. But they're doing it in a ridiculous way. 

Poor Areo Hotah, a proper character with thoughts and feelings in the book, reduced to a near-mute thug and then murdered for no reason


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 26, 2016)

I found the Dorne plotline tedious in the books and skipped whole chunks of it, so in some ways I'm glad it's been simplified and truncated. But it's a shame they removed Prince Doran as a significant strategic player with a long game and machinations as complex as Littlefinger's. Perhaps an added layer of complexity too far for TV.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2016)

Book wankers.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2016)

Also I think they only managed to get a day or two at the Alcazar to film, so they couldn't have long drawn-out scenes there (or have any time at all to practice fighting. God that was bad)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 26, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Book wankers.



I prefer the TV version as the boobs are better.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 26, 2016)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Can we please get Lady Margery out of prison and back to some nude scenes.



Loras too. I'm all about equality


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I prefer the TV version as the boobs are better.


They really aren't.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> From a none-book-type perspective, it just feels so underdeveloped.  Oberyn was given the time and space to really be fleshed out as a character.  The actor was pretty charismatic, and his fight scene was brilliant.  The sand snakes, not so much.  It just feels like there's almost too much story to fit in, and nowhere near the time to do it.



That's the thing. I don't care about them. I don't know them, and the little time we've spent with them they've been eye rollingly cheesy and cartoonish. They haven't seen them consider their course of action, I haven't seen why they feel the way they do and the King killing just seems like the petulant actions of a shallow ill thought out villian. I find myself enjoying the Alcazar gardens in their scenes because there's nothing else to do. What was the point of even knowing the King at this point? Please stop it, writers.

Apart from that enjoyed the episode, place setting as it was. The best scene was Sansa and Brienne. Genuinely touching.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> The best scene was Sansa and Brienne. Genuinely touching.


the bit in the return oath about 'promising to never command you to do something dishonourable' or similar was good. Intellectually I despise fealty and fuedalism like that but it shows you how it works right there. The ties that bind.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

Also, Ned's sword Ice (or at least part of it), is again sworn to House Stark


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

Boltons got his hunting squad out but I'm hoping next week Brienne turns them into twitching lumps of meat. The Boltons really have to be the biggest cunts in GoT and that takes some doing. Flaying people ffs. Honestly, some days I want Drogon to melt the wall with his dragon breath and let the walkers cleanse the land


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> *Boltons got his hunting squad out but I'm hoping next week Brienne turns them into twitching lumps of meat.* The Boltons really have to be the biggest cunts in GoT and that takes some doing. Flaying people ffs. Honestly, some days I want Drogon to melt the wall with his dragon breath and let the walkers cleanse the land



Erm...did you miss this week's episode? Pretty sure that was the hunting party Brienne, Pod and Theon massacred


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Erm...did you miss this week's episode? Pretty sure that was the hunting party Brienne, Pod and Theon massacred


I thought they were random rogues 

/drinking on codiene


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought they were random rogues
> 
> /drinking on codiene



Flayed men on the shields and vicious dogs (who seemed to disappear immediately), not to mention saying to Theon "can't wait to see which bits Lord Bolton cuts off now"


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Flayed men on the shields and vicious dogs (who seemed to disappear immediately), not to mention saying to Theon "can't wait to see which bits Lord Bolton cuts off now"


I'll have to watch again before next week then, if I was too fucked up to clock that I've probably missed more lol


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Also, Ned's sword Ice (or at least part of it), is again sworn to House Stark


She's too impulsive. Laying her sword at any noble's feet at the drop of a hat. 

She has in effect just sworn to House Bolton. 
Sansa is a Lady Bolton right now (although not The Lady Bolton). 
She wasn't even coerced. Little Finger talked her into it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

Gromit said:


> She's too impulsive. Laying her sword at any noble's feet at the drop of a hat.



It's not the drop of a hat, it's what her previous master told her to do.

And Sansa swore not to ask any service of her that would bring her dishonour. Serving the Boltons, murderers of her her former master Catelyn Stark, would surely bring her dishonour.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Flayed men on the shields and vicious dogs (who seemed to disappear immediately), not to mention saying to Theon "can't wait to see which bits Lord Bolton cuts off now"



It looked like the dogs and handlers were still at lunch when they filmed the rest of the scene.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

But seriously, the time it would take to be immobilised by hypothermia after swimming across a frozen river in a snowstorm would be a matter of minutes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

also, if you haven't got a Lord or Lady what are you? sellsword? hedge-knight? Briennes big on the honour trip so both those options are out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

She can't be a knight anyway, on account of being a girl.

She is a lady in her own right though, being the daughter of a highborn lord. But it clearly doesn't mean much to her, she's got her own code and she can just chop up anyone who disagrees with her about it


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2016)

Knighting seems to be a Southern thing anyway, she's technically Lady Brienne of Tarth still.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

is there any chance of a zombie mountain vs zombie dondarrion rematch? THIS TIME BOTH MEN ARE DEAD (SORT OF)


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's not the drop of a hat, it's what her previous master told her to do.


No. The exact instructions were exchange Jamie for the Stark daughters and bring them home safe. 

No mention of swear fealty to my eldest daughter.

She is sworn to protect them nothing more. But now she is sworn to do Sansa's bidding.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

In light of Catelyn's fate though, a little re-interpretation of those instructions seems understandable.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> She can't be a knight anyway, on account of being a girl.



The power of that scene comes in part from Sansa ignoring this and bloody well knighting her anyway, because she's the most honourable knight in the realm at this point. (and yes I'm not a big feudal fan either, but in GoT world this is great).


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2016)

You know who is the most honourable and good of them all? Pod. He's sweet, he knows how to please the ladies, he's loyal, at crunch time he'll step up to the plate and kill a motherfucker if he absolutely has to, and he never gets any reward. Pod is the best.


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> That's the thing. I don't care about them. I don't know them, and the little time we've spent with them they've been eye rollingly cheesy and cartoonish. They haven't seen them consider their course of action, I haven't seen why they feel the way they do and the King killing just seems like the petulant actions of a shallow ill thought out villian. I find myself enjoying the Alcazar gardens in their scenes because there's nothing else to do. What was the point of even knowing the King at this point? Please stop it, writers.



Well exactly.  _"Your sister and her children were murdered, and your brother killed?  Because I didn't see you take revenge on this state that is immeasurably more powerful than ours I'll kill you, your son, the teenage girl he is engaged to be married to, *and* your loyal henchman on account of of my considerably lesser grief"_


----------



## JimW (Apr 26, 2016)

It's a foreign policy disagreement at base, they're Seven Kingoms exiters and he was Iron Throneremain.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> You know who is the most honourable and good of them all? Pod. He's sweet, he knows how to please the ladies, he's loyal, at crunch time he'll step up to the plate and kill a motherfucker if he absolutely has to, and he never gets any reward. Pod is the best.



You've just signed his death warrant


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> You know who is the most honourable and good of them all? Pod. He's sweet, he knows how to please the ladies, he's loyal, at crunch time he'll step up to the plate and kill a motherfucker if he absolutely has to, and he never gets any reward. Pod is the best.


we need the adventures of Pod and Hot-Pie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> The power of that scene comes in part from Sansa ignoring this and bloody well knighting her anyway, because she's the most honourable knight in the realm at this point. (and yes I'm not a big feudal fan either, but in GoT world this is great).



And Sansa herself, being a woman, would not normally have been in a position to accept Brienne's fealty, hence her struggling with the words. A really nice scene I thought. It's no coincidence that two of the only surviving characters who have kept any kind of integrity are women.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2016)

ringo said:


> You've just signed his death warrant


Oh, I'm absolutely sure he'll be dead by the end of this season. I will be distressed.

Do he and Sansa know each other, btw? They were both around Tyrion the same time, right?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Oh, I'm absolutely sure he'll be dead by the end of this season. I will be distressed.
> 
> Do he and Sansa know each other, btw? They were both around Tyrion the same time, right?


Yes, I think that's why he felt it was ok to step out of his role as Squire, who shouldn't talk directly to a Lady, to give her the prompt.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's no coincidence that two of the only surviving characters who have kept any kind of integrity are women.


Sexist!

Since when is Pod a woman by the way?

I hope you weren't referring to Sansa. She swore false to a council of elders about Lysa's death. 
First court then Little Finger has been slowly stripping her if her naivety and teaching her deception and intrigue.

If she hadn't of been mistreated she'd still be with the Boltons as part of a long game plan to become Wardeness of the North. 

I personally think they are slowly building a ruthless character who will shock us with atrocities. She'll be a Walter White and slowly but surely break bad.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I hope you weren't referring to Sansa. She swore false to a council of elders about Lysa's death.



Yeah but Lysa was a dick so who cares. She didn't have much choice either, if she'd told the truth she might have been next out the moon door.


----------



## Santino (Apr 26, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Sexist!
> 
> Since when is Pod a woman by the way?
> 
> ...


You are boring. Bore off.


----------



## binka (Apr 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> The Boltons really have to be the biggest cunts in GoT and that takes some doing. Flaying people ffs.


Iirc there was a line from Roose saying Boltons had been flaying people for a thousand years. Not sure how believable it is a house like that could survive for so long. I know the Starks had outlawed flaying so the Boltons did it on the downlow but still doesn't seem right they are such a powerful family in the North.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but Lysa was a dick so who cares. She didn't have much choice either, if she'd told the truth she might have been next out the moon door.


To be honest integrity is a very slippery beast in Game of Thrones. 

One could argue the the drunk whoring dwarf has grand integrity. Saving Kings Landing and getting little thanks for it etc. 

That Varys has integrity to the realm, whilst spying, lying and cheating his way about the place.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

binka said:


> Iirc there was a line from Roose saying Boltons had been flaying people for a thousand years. Not sure how believable it is a house like that could survive for so long. I know the Starks had outlawed flaying so the Boltons did it on the downlow but still doesn't seem right they are such a powerful family in the North.


They weren't all that powerful. A Great house of minor influence. 
The conflict has been an opportunity for them to rise through two marriages and an alliance with the Lanisters.


----------



## binka (Apr 26, 2016)

Gromit said:


> They weren't all that powerful. A Great house of minor influence.
> The conflict has been an opportunity for them to rise through two marriages and an alliance with the Lanisters.


Ok i got the impression that they along with the Umbers and Karstarks were one of the major houses of the north


----------



## chilango (Apr 26, 2016)

Anybody got a decent link to video catch-up of earlier seasons? 

a quick search is revealing very short ones 

Don't want to have to watch the entirety of of the preceding 5 series but at the same time fancy something a bit meatier than a some novelty 2 minute thing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> She can't be a knight anyway, on account of being a girl.



Says who? I don't think she's too concerned with established laws from King's Landing right now.


----------



## baffled (Apr 26, 2016)

chilango said:


> Anybody got a decent link to video catch-up of earlier seasons?
> 
> a quick search is revealing very short ones
> 
> Don't want to have to watch the entirety of of the preceding 5 series but at the same time fancy something a bit meatier than a some novelty 2 minute thing.



SKY had a show called Game Of Thrones: The Story So Far 2016 which is an hour long catch up over 5 seasons and was pretty good.

Don't know if it's available on torrent or not but is still available on SKY's on demand service.

Edit: looks like it's on YouTube


----------



## chilango (Apr 26, 2016)

baffled said:


> SKY had a show called Game Of Thrones: The Story So Far 2016 which is an hour long catch up over 5 seasons and was pretty good.
> 
> Don't know if it's available on torrent or not but is still available on SKY's on demand service.
> 
> Edit: looks like it's on YouTube




Perfect thank you. Got YouTube on my TV so that's tonight sorted !


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2016)

its good watched it last night


----------



## baffled (Apr 26, 2016)

Not massively in depth seeing as it's covering 5 seasons in an hour but entertaining and covers all the important stuff.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Says who? I don't think she's too concerned with established laws from King's Landing right now.


You can't knight yourself. A King has to do it. Renly despite making her a Kingsguard and her being a bit of a favourite of his still didn't knight her.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 27, 2016)

Still no sign of Bran then. Wouldn't miss him for another season tbh. He's gonna be a full grown bloke next time we see him.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2016)

smmudge said:


> Still no sign of Bran then. Wouldn't miss him for another season tbh. He's gonna be a full grown bloke next time we see him.


It's only been one episode, given them a chance! We've seen him in the trailer so we obviously will see him again.

I might watch ep 2 today


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 27, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> ...I might watch ep 2 today


Show off


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Show off



I don't get much to show off about in life, I take my chance when I can 

While walking into work through the main plaza this morning, I had to walk past the tattered standard flags of all the main houses while concealed speakers played the sounds of howling winds and Aegon Targaryan advising Jon to "Kill the boy and let the man be born". All the buildings have graffiti in GoT font with things like "Winter Is Coming" and "If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention". Work lol.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2016)

I subscribed to Now TV for GoT and watched it Monday at 8pm. I cheered with Brienne of Tarth arrived. I didn't think Sansa knighted her just thought that she accepted her sword and thought she muddled the words as previously being a child she didn't have to didn't think it was anything about being female.

I also recall a scene in a cave with the Lady In Red where her true self was revealed so the crone didn't surprise me but I have no idea where this is going but I do believe Jon Snow lives as there has been no funeral yet. Also Pod still has his part to play as heir to the throne and I completely missed the 'sand snakes'..is that the Dorne women?

This is my first time watching it current as I usually wait & buy DVDs so have only just watched S5.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 27, 2016)

So, what will Ser Davos do when he finds out about Shireen?


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2016)

Pod? Heir to the throne? Are you confusing him with Gendry?


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2016)

yes, it seems I am..they look so alike! Where is Gendry?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> yes, it seems I am..they look so alike! Where is Gendry?


Still rowing.


----------



## Santino (Apr 27, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> yes, it seems I am..they look so alike! Where is Gendry?


 Still rowing.


----------



## Santino (Apr 27, 2016)

Fuck you, Crispy.

Fuck. You.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2016)

oh yes..Davos got him away?


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 27, 2016)

hee hee..


----------



## QOTH (Apr 27, 2016)

Apparently David Nutter chose not to show Stannis's death on screen because 'it would be gratuitous'


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 27, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> You know who is the most honourable and good of them all? Pod. He's sweet, he knows how to please the ladies, he's loyal, at crunch time he'll step up to the plate and kill a motherfucker if he absolutely has to, and he never gets any reward. Pod is the best.









Oh, some of us have noticed


----------



## starfish (Apr 27, 2016)

What happened to the dogs? I dont recall seeing them being killed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2016)

Eaten.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 28, 2016)

starfish said:


> What happened to the dogs? I dont recall seeing them being killed.



It's possible they fled along with their handlers when folk started getting chopped up.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2016)

dogs are not stupid. they knew that if they spent too much time on screen and became even remotely liked by a portion of the audience that they were deader than a previously unseen actor in a red jumper on an away mission in star trek.


----------



## badseed (Apr 29, 2016)

So what is the current favourite theory for the Melisandre thing.

That's how she looks and is pemanently running some kind of concealment/masking spell so that she appears to be a youthful woman
The necklace has magiks and which keep her young
She gave her life force or somesuch sacrifice to Jon Snow who will probably wake up now.
I'm really bored.


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2016)

badseed said:
			
		

> So what is the current favourite theory for the Melisandre thing.
> 
> [*]She gave her life force or somesuch sacrifice to Jon Snow who will probably wake up now.



That's what I thought first of all. But she's not exactly been into sacrifice previously. Unless it's someone else's kid. She's cool with that.

So I'm leaning towards that's how she looks now. She was probably around when Gandalf was a lad.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2016)

What was so special about Jon's blood?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2016)

that it has allowed him not to turn into an undead wight?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 29, 2016)

Crispy said:


> What was so special about Jon's blood?




It didn't freeze?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spoiler: John's blood theory



Is This Blood Pattern Significant On "Game Of Thrones"?



although it does contain a theory about mr snow that has been going around for years...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2016)

badseed said:


> So what is the current favourite theory for the Melisandre thing.
> 
> That's how she looks and is pemanently running some kind of concealment/masking spell so that she appears to be a youthful woman
> The necklace has magiks and which keep her young
> ...


the necklace casts a glamour. Think her taking it off, removing the glamour was supposed to be like a visual indicator of her feeling like she has failed her god so puting aside her magics for a moment. Thats my theory anyway


ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler: John's blood theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a bit 'christs face in a dorito' ennit?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2016)

yeah took me a while and a squint to spot it


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 29, 2016)

binka said:


> Why would you be on a got thread when a new episode is out and you haven't seen it yet?
> 
> I just finished watching it, i managed to go the whole day without visiting this thread until I'd seen it because i didn't want to read anything about it



Don't watch the programme but love this thread. Its hilarious ;-)*

*NB I reserve right to complain about my enjoyment being spoiled if do get round to watching in the future


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 29, 2016)

binka said:


> Why would you be on a got thread when a new episode is out and you haven't seen it yet?
> 
> I just finished watching it, i managed to go the whole day without visiting this thread until I'd seen it because i didn't want to read anything about it



I think it's the equivalent of watching a show at half-past eleven on Men & Motors (does that still exist?) called "Malaga Uncovered: Bums, Tits and Willies" and then writing to Ofcom demanding the primeminister resign because you were offended.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think it's the equivalent of watching a show at half-past eleven on Men & Motors (does that still exist?) called "Malaga Uncovered: Bums, Tits and Willies" and then writing to Ofcom demanding the primeminister resign because you were offended.


Yes. I can't think of a better comparison tbh


----------



## xenon (Apr 30, 2016)

I haven't read most of this thread.  I saw this the other night.  And I've got questions. Serious fucking questions.  How did they get on the ship.  For a fucking starter.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Apr 30, 2016)

xenon said:


> I haven't read most of this thread.  I saw this the other night.  And I've got questions. Serious fucking questions.  How did they get on the ship.  For a fucking starter.


Took a faster ship then undercover of darkness swam rowed over hid in a closet waited a bit then jumped out when no one expected the Spanish inquisition. That or used years of mystical training to exploit a gap in the continuity


----------



## Santino (Apr 30, 2016)

The ship was harboured at King's Landing. They just followed him and got on his ship.


----------



## FNG (Apr 30, 2016)

badseed said:


> So what is the current favourite theory for the Melisandre thing.
> 
> That's how she looks and is pemanently running some kind of concealment/masking spell so that she appears to be a youthful woman
> The necklace has magiks and which keep her young
> ...


She was symbioticly linked to stanis leeching of him empathicly like a walking portrait of Dorian grey,now he is deceased ex king no longer the prince that was promised,the flame that has snuffed it the glamour has waned, in the books ruby  necklaces are a sign illusion magic is being used (bone king) so possibly a mixture of the two, in the books stanis continues aging  faster even after melisandre considers it imprudent to draw off another shadow  baby whist stanis is alive she can maintain the red priestess persona without the necklace


----------



## FNG (Apr 30, 2016)

regardless of the R+l=j theory jons got kings blood via the Starks claim to the Kings in the north,ditto mance Ryder one his offspring as king beyond the wall and the baretheon brothers sprogs, think he will be reborn as t p t w p. Doubt Mel will do it though she's shown no inclination towards resurrection Magic so far


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


>



If one thing could save the tiresome dealings in Braavos it would be Syrio, but I don't want him to be no one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2016)

FNG said:


> think he will be reborn as *t p t w p*.



OK I'll bite, what? 

e2a: Never mind, googled it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


>



Apparently she asked about Syrio. And the answer was he's dead and not coming back.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 30, 2016)

Chances are that was due to using yhe same choreographer.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2016)

Spoilsports


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 30, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Knighting seems to be a Southern thing anyway, she's technically Lady Brienne of Tarth still.


Knights are related to the Faith of the Seven, essentially an upscaled Christian trinity. They are an Andal introduction to Westeros like how the Norman knights replaced Saxon Huscarls.

My view is that Brienne and the Hound are modern perspectives\critiques of the western knight myth. The Hound is a typical post Vietnam western antihero, all glum and sullen, full of bile but a inner code that is greater than the superficial formal code of the knights. He would not be out of place as a sergeant in Platoon or a drug gang in The Wire. He is the post modern or perhaps revisionist critique of the knights hypocrisy.  While Brienne is the instantiation of all knightly virtue to juxtapose with the grubby, rapey, murderous thugs who rage through the Riverlands during the War of the 5 Kings. In the books she is ugly, although clearly not in the TV show but that is set against the effete dashing Sir Lancelots in courtly fiction. Instead she is the myth of knighthood made real in the avatar of Jean de Arc.

The other pair who I think are used as counterbalancing literary devices are Varys and Littlefinger. One by one all the power players are getting taken out by their vices\excess of virtues. Neddard's sense of pride and honour in giving Cersei a chance, Tywin's obsession with family to the exclusion of the human needs of his children gets him shot in the shitter, Stannis' unyeildingness sees him march into a winter going all Napoleon\Hitler at his Stannisgrad. Robb's youthful lust and failure to make accommodation with his angry bannerman lead him to the Red Wedding. But Varys and Littlefinger most resemble Machiavelli's The Prince in their approach to power. They seem to be Doppelgangers or twins, both rise from poverty to power, both pursue power to the exclusion of all else, but they are physically and in lifestyle mirror opposites. One is fat but aesthetic the other thin and full of lusts, one deeply moral under an amoral subterfuge the other just amoral. But both place the pursuit of power above all else, nothing stands in its way, these are the only two characters who seem to shape events to their will. They are the two threads that bind all the stories.

The other pairing that has until now been ignored is Sansa and Theon, both started as superficial, indulged children of the upper aristocracy. Both set about paths to reach power that seen them brought to torture and horror, now both are on the run together with nothing but a hope of a warm bed and a safe nights sleep. I know the Sansa thing is controversial but I always thought the two of them went through there experiences as a pairing. They must be behind Daenerys and Littlefinger as the third most likely to end up on the throne. Likely in the bloodiest possible fashion.

The other story of twinned rise, fall and revenge is surely the sinful and over prideful pair of Cersie and Jaime. Both have been brought low through maiming and shaming. Now their vengeance will be bitter. What I think has helped make the show work is slowly showing how they both tick, they go from hated to understood if disliked and even sympathetic.

Finally I expect this series to be full of Chthonic forces of the world coming to wreak vengeance on the violation of hosts duties at the Red Wedding. The Freys and the Boltons have violated the most ancient traditions. Greek literature is full of what happens when you break those sacred duties. I had expected Arya to be the instrument of that. But she is not ready. Instead I expect the Freys especially to be hit bit a constant stream of accidents and deaths. The Boltons will begin to plot against who is to murder the other first. Ramsey vs Roose. Cats in a sack

Random, slightly durnk thoughts. Take em as you will.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 30, 2016)

"Stannisgrad"


----------



## Graymalkin (May 1, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Finally I expect this series to be full of Chthonic forces of the world coming to wreak vengeance on the violation of hosts duties at the Red Wedding. The Freys and the Boltons have violated the most ancient traditions. Greek literature is full of what happens when you break those sacred duties. I had expected Arya to be the instrument of that. But she is not ready. Instead I expect the Freys especially to be hit bit a constant stream of accidents and deaths. The Boltons will begin to plot against who is to murder the other first. Ramsey vs Roose. Cats in a sack



I wonder if this is where we will finally get to see one of the other 'loose end characters'.  Catlyn's Uncle 'the Blackfish' ("I'm finding a tree to piss on" just before shit went down) survived the Red Wedding and doesn't think highly of his nephew Edmure.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

Well I'm glad they didn't drag the inevitable resurrection past episode two, there definitely seems to be a lot more happening at the start of this season than at the start of season 5 and now we have 8 episodes to see what Jon gets up to and he's no longer obliged to hang around that fucking wall anymore. I'm guessing Jon will unite the wildlings with the other northern houses still loyal to the Starks and go smash the Boltons and Karstarks. 

Now Tommen appears to have finally stopped being a wet drip hopefully Cersei, Jaime and FrankenMountain (© Nine Bob Note ) will be exacting some serious retribution in the coming episodes


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

10pm you dick.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> 10pm you dick.


Fuck off


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> Fuck off


no, have some consideration and fuck off here:
Game of thrones season 6 : US PACE


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

Not happy about Roose dying just yet, would have been more appropriate if it had been at the hands of a stark


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

delete the last two posts and put them on the other thread


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> no, have some consideration and fuck off here:
> Game of thrones season 6 : US PACE


I refuse to pander to your bullshit. Why are you even on this topic if you haven't seen it yet? An episode by the way which has already been on british tv you fucking idiot. Why the fuck should we have two disucssion threads on the same show just because you don't watch it until 9pm? What did you want to discuss on this topic that hasn't already been said? You haven't posted on here since last Tuesday but you show up within minutes of me making a post? All you're doing is throwing your weight around being a bullying cunt and it's pathetic. I've reported your post but I'd prefer it if you actually put me on ignore because you are by far one of the most tedious people on here


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2016)

I have seen it and i'm posting on the other thread. don't be a prick.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

if anyone has had episode one or two spoiled by me or anyone else posting on this topic before it is shown at 9pm on the monday please say so now


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> I refuse to pander to your bullshit. Why are you even on this topic if you haven't seen it yet? An episode by the way which has already been on british tv you fucking idiot. Why the fuck should we have two disucssion threads on the same show just because you don't watch it until 9pm? What did you want to discuss on this topic that hasn't already been said? You haven't posted on here since last Tuesday but you show up within minutes of me making a post? All you're doing is throwing your weight around being a bullying cunt and it's pathetic. I've reported your post but I'd prefer it if you actually put me on ignore because you are by far one of the most tedious people on here


I understand your stance but ask yourself the question that I did. 

Do you really want to chat about a beloved TV programme with these TV schedule nazis?

Or would you rather chat with the uber fans who can't wait to see it and chat about it?

Come on over to the other thread and leave this lot to it. I'm betting that this thread is going to stagnate and die any way and that many of em will end up on the other thread where all the really interesting discussion has already taken place.

But they better not post on our thread till after 10pm the hypocritical twats.


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)




----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I understand your stance but ask yourself the question that I did.
> 
> Do you really want to chat about a beloved TV programme with these TV schedule nazis?
> 
> ...


well no there's no point having two topics going. i just wish the cunt would put me on ignore tbh


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> well no there's no point having two topics going. i just wish the cunt would put me on ignore tbh


I don't know who you are talking about... As I have them on ignore and couldn't see who you were quoting.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> Fuck off


you moan about book wankers. Fairs fair.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 2, 2016)

why not just use spoiler codes?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2016)

Binka, you're out of line. There is another thread for spoilers otherwise wait until 10pm on Monday for spoilers.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

i bet not one person on here has had anything spoiled because people aren't stupid enough to read a topic on a tv show that has aired and they haven't seen it yet


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> i bet not one person on here has had anything spoiled because people aren't stupid enough to read a topic on a tv show that has aired and they haven't seen it yet



Respect the consensus on this thread. Don't be a prick.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> you moan about book wankers. Fairs fair.


not quite the same though is it? i wouldn't go on a topic about a book that's been published and complain everyone has spoiled it because I haven't read it yet.


----------



## binka (May 2, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Respect the consensus on this thread. Don't be a prick.


what consensus? when ou was doing his forum police impression last week i made the same point and got 5 people liking my post so obviously there isn't a consensus. we've all seen the episode, if you haven't seen it you won't be reading this topic. no one has had anything spoiled


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2016)

Jon's fucking alive?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2016)

binka said:


> what consensus? when ou was doing his forum police impression last week i made the same point and got 5 people liking my post so obviously there isn't a consensus. we've all seen the episode, if you haven't seen it you won't be reading this topic. no one has had anything spoiled



Why be so petulant?

Spoilt brat.


----------



## Ranbay (May 2, 2016)

Santino said:


> Jon's fucking alive?


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2016)

Fucking loved last night's/tonight's episode.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2016)

Voley said:


> Fucking loved last night's/tonight's episode.


Yes....really started things up.

I just don't understand why some people would spoil the thread for others.  Why do that?

Saying "well don't come onto the thread" means no-one can discuss what might happen on the upcoming episode.

And also totally kills your possibility of discussion, which you're probably looking for, seeing as how you're posting.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 2, 2016)

Spoiler



I think Lyanna will be the Knight of the Laughing Tree.


Brans visions will show the famous Tourney at Harrenhall where Rhaegar fell for Lyanna, this is also where a mystery knight defended the honour of Howland Reed's honour, Rhaegar realises its Lyanna and gets the bonner that ends his dynasty. 

I also think the actor playing Ramsey is going to get his P45 soon. Euron is going to take over as the nutty psycho we all hate. Ramsey has built it as far as he can go and now he is in the big leagues without his dads brain behind him. Roose got his just deserts for the Red Wedding and it was delivered by his failure to calculate the madness of his son correctly. Another power mover brought low by his machinations and not being as smart as he needed to be.

The Blackfish to be with the Brotherhood Without Banners and them taking down Freys one by one? There is a guess.



As for people backing  the Faith Militant because the High Sparrow is talking about the poor. The same Faith Militant arresting people for being gay? They are religious fanatics seeking the same thing all religious fanatics do, power. The High Sparrow may be some saintly old man, but once he's gone his movement will be solely about power. This is surely a theme of GRRM, religions are false and its all about the quest for power. 

The one thing I dislike about GRRM is he get the military side of things massively wrong. But he gets the human side pretty engaging so I live with it. But anyone who has seen a police horse charge will know what a few horses can do to a big crowd. Then look at what happened at Peterloo. 40 knights on horse back would smash there way to the Sept of Baelor irrespective of popular feeling and be near unstoppable when dismounted on the inside vs the unarmoured Faith Militant. Control of the distribution of food lies with the nobility, cities are dependent on the incoming food its not hard to work out what would happen in the real medieval world. Varys would pay people to run through the city saying Margery has been attacked in her cell, have a mass attack to "rescue" her, then have the High Sparrow accidentally killed. Put your own person in the place. Great weeping and much wearing of black at the loss of so holy a man.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> The one thing I dislike about GRRM is he get the military side of things massively wrong. But he gets the human side pretty engaging so I live with it. But anyone who has seen a police horse charge will know what a few horses can do to a big crowd. Then look at what happened at Peterloo. 40 knights on horse back would smash there way to the Sept of Baelor irrespective of popular feeling and be near unstoppable when dismounted on the inside vs the unarmoured Faith Militant. Control of the distribution of food lies with the nobility, cities are dependent on the incoming food its not hard to work out what would happen in the real medieval world. Varys would pay people to run through the city saying Margery has been attacked in her cell, have a mass attack to "rescue" her, then have the High Sparrow accidentally killed. Put your own person in the place. Great weeping and much wearing of black at the loss of so holy a man.



Tywin would've sorted this faith militant thing out in short order, and indeed wouldn't have been daft enough to let them off the lead in the first place. Cersei has her dad's ruthlessness but not his cunning; she put the high sparrow in charge to get shot of Margaery and Ser Douchebag but failed to think more than one move ahead. To start with she was happy to let Tommen try and fail to get his missus back and was probably counting on the fact he wouldn't start a ruckus with the holy men, even though they wouldn't stand much of a chance against proper knights with all armour and that. By the time Jonathon Pryce nabbed her it was too late for her to send in the cavalry and up to that point it was all still going her way.

Now I suppose she's just waiting for her moment. But Tommen may yet jump the gun and fuck everything up.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> The High Sparrow may be some saintly old man, but once he's gone his movement will be solely about power.



He's already all about power. He just hides it by dressing up in shit clothes, which is part of the whole schtick that got him into power in the first place.


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2016)

I get a feeling the quality of the dialogue has dropped a notch now we're in post-book territory, eg Davos persuading Melisande was a bit bog-standard Hollywood touchy-feely.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> I get a feeling the quality of the dialogue has dropped a notch now we're in post-book territory, eg Davos persuading Melisande was a bit bog-standard Hollywood touchy-feely.


Agree totally, especially notable when Tyrion's on, he's like a pale shadow of his former self & I don't think that's on purpose.


----------



## redchris (May 3, 2016)

JimW said:


> I get a feeling the quality of the dialogue has dropped a notch now we're in post-book territory, eg Davos persuading Melisande was a bit bog-standard Hollywood touchy-feely.


So was the dialogue in the first 5 series lifted directly from the books?  I thought the screenplay was adapted from the books by the same guys who are writing this series?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2016)

That Tyrion line about drinking and knowing was terrible writing. Even Spartacus' writers could do better than that


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2016)

redchris said:


> So was the dialogue in the first 5 series lifted directly from the books?  I thought the screenplay was adapted from the books by the same guys who are writing this series?


Definitely were lines straight from the book before. I suppose I also mean the characterisation, everyone's becoming more your various standard drama types.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> That Tyrion line about drinking and knowing was terrible writing. Even Spartacus' writers could do better than that


Yep, it's like he's suddenly lost all his edge and charm. That whole sentimental scene with him and the dragons was just silly, wasn't it, 'don't eat your friends' etc & culminating in  'if i ever have an idea like that again punch me in the face'. Should've been Missandei liberating them anyway.


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Agree totally, especially notable when Tyrion's on, he's like a pale shadow of his former self & I don't think that's on purpose.


That line about Vayrs' cock made me wince it was so poor. I believe he even went on to feel the need to explain it which made it twice as bad.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Voley (May 3, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>



Tune!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2016)

with bolton snr gone thats the last of the generation of capable tyrants isn't it? All that are left are the mad, vicious and short sighted heirs


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> with bolton snr gone thats the last of the generation of capable tyrants isn't it? All that are left are the mad, vicious and short sighted heirs


Baelish? In it for himself, sure, but he knows it's worthless being king of a wasteland.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2016)

oh yeah littlefingers titled now. Other than him and 'good of the realm' varys&tyrion I can't think of many who think more than two moves ahead. And a few who don't think beyond immediate personal gratification in all things.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

It's always been good that GRRM hasn't been afraid to build up a great character just to off him/her when you least expect it, and that the TV show hasn't shied from doing this, but I do sort of wish they'd done it a bit more sparingly.  Sean Bean was great, but had to die, his Mrs and Rob were less great to watch, but also had to go.  Joffrey, fo sho. I personally wish that they'd left Jon Snow dead and got someone with a personality in to sort out the wall.

But the Hound, Sand Snakes dad guy from series 4, Tywin, all could have stayed and kept things a bit more interesting.  Offing the only person on the Iron Islands with a distinctive character seems an odd narative choice to me.  The daughters not too bad, but Theon's gonna need to step up his game and grow a pair to make that strand interesting.  Unless it's just another way to have him horrendously tormented, which is always fun.


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2016)

I didn't get the bit on the bridge in the rain, will it be explained later or did I miss something?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2016)

I'm hoping the new bloke who killed the old man (his brother) is going to be charasmatic because the boring eye-yun eye-land cunts do my nut. Drowned god, reaver religion etc. Should be cool. And yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I didn't get the bit on the bridge in the rain, will it be explained later or did I miss something?


iron islands ruler, his brother has been away doing lots of piracy. Now he has come back and killed his brother. He will be making a play for the throne (they vote their kings in)


----------



## Dandred (May 3, 2016)

GRRM is cited as one of the 'writers' in the credits. I assume that means he has a say in the dialogue his characters are coming out with.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

They need to get Bronn back to Kings Landing as well.  I can still never believe he was that guy from Soldier Soldier/Robson & Jerome.


----------



## Dandred (May 3, 2016)

Tyrion is not his father's son.

How else could he have tamed the two dragons.

The last line of the Targaryen's dragons were small and dwarfish.

Him, John and Dyrenes are the last of the line of the Targaryen's. Three dragons, three lines of blood. 

Simple


----------



## The Octagon (May 3, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I didn't get the bit on the bridge in the rain, will it be explained later or did I miss something?



I thought that bit was done really well, it showed how Euron (Balon's younger brother) still has his sea legs after years marauding across continents, while Balon initially held the rope before realising how he looked and letting go to appear unconcerned.

Plus Euron came across as 'touched', but not completely mad, looking forward to seeing more of him.

Quite a bit of wall smashing this episode, laughed far too loudly at the drunk flasher peeing on FrankenGregor and the inevitable result 

Also Wun Wun  

Glad they didn't drag out Jon's resurrection, it was always going to happen (even in a show as unpredictable as Thrones) and hopefully now he can crack on with taking back the North from Ramsey.

Speaking of which, wasn't sure who had stabbed who initially in the Roose death scene, could have gone either way and I'd have been happy. Can't wait for a DireWolf to fuck those dogs up though, jesus.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> IThe daughters not too bad, but Theon's gonna need to step up his game and grow a pair to make that strand interesting.





((((Theon's junk))))


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Speaking of which, wasn't sure who had stabbed who initially in the Roose death scene, could have gone either way and I'd have been happy.


Ramsey made the first and only move. Clumsy writing IMO. There was no tension. I'd have preferred it if both of them knew they had to off the other before it was too late, but it seemed like a complete surprise to Roose.


----------



## The Octagon (May 3, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Ramsey made the first and only move. Clumsy writing IMO. There was no tension. I'd have preferred it if both of them knew they had to off the other before it was too late, but it seemed like a complete surprise to Roose.



Maybe it's because I've gone from being a book wanker to a show watcher like everyone else, but I'm finding most scenes to have a lot more tension now I don't have a clue what's coming, it's quite nice.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 3, 2016)

I'm just pleased the hegemony of the book wankers is over. You're all gripped like us scumbags.


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm just pleased the hegemony of the book wankers is over. You're all gripped like us scumbags.


Telly twat


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Ramsey made the first and only move. Clumsy writing IMO. There was no tension. I'd have preferred it if both of them knew they had to off the other before it was too late, but it seemed like a complete surprise to Roose.



It was all a bit rushed, like everything else happening at the moment.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Ramsey made the first and only move. Clumsy writing IMO. There was no tension. I'd have preferred it if both of them knew they had to off the other before it was too late, but it seemed like a complete surprise to Roose.


almost everything about Ramsey is badly written, and even more badly acted.  He's nothing other than  a cartoon villain portrayed by a gurning idiot. Roose had real menace about him, Ramsey, we know, will win every fight until GRRM suddenly decides he shouldn't do any more.  There isn't any real arc or character to him, not even the little bit of nuance Joffrey had.


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2016)

I agree with everything being rushed at the moment.  I didn't find this episode that gripping at all. 

Maybe it will be better on the second watch.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Glad they didn't drag out Jon's resurrection, it was always going to happen (even in a show as unpredictable as Thrones) and hopefully now he can crack on with taking back the North from Ramsey.



2 episodes. To virtually arrive back at square one. It wasn't always going to happen, I don't think. It feels to me like he was killed cos that's what happens in GoT and then decided that the wall just had nothing going on there so brought him back with magic a convenient plot device that's been available all the way through but only used once previously. It doesn't advance the plot, from what I can see. A few nights watch members could have rebelled and Jon had the rebellion culled and we'd have been back at square one. But that's a less "OMG WTF??" series/book ending.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2016)

I kind of wish Jon had just stayed dead.
If he'd stayed dead we might've got more time with the leader of the Free Folk, Tormund Giansbane, and I really hope we get a lot more wildling action going forwards. Hopefully the resurrected version will be a bit less boring, maybe rising from the dead is a character building experience.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2016)

It was always going to happen. Why introduce reincarnation as a thing if it didn't have payoff.


----------



## The Octagon (May 3, 2016)

He was always coming back, it wasn't a decision made after fan backlash or anything like that  I don't understand why people think Jon's boring, the last 2 seasons he's been one of the strongest characters.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

I'm starting to feel like the whole things less mapped out than it should be. So many characters who have died half way through their arc, so many that are so far from completing their arc; they seem stuck in act two when we should be well into act three (I know it's not structured like that overall, but individual characters broadly are). 

There's still much to admire, and I'm far too invested in the show to give up now, but I think issues with pacing are starting to show.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2016)

Well, all the major story beats have been agreed with GRRM, so you can take it up with him too!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2016)

It's a bit odd being expected to care about the Iron Islanders all of a sudden after they all but disappeared for a series or two.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's a bit odd being expected to care about the Iron Islanders all of a sudden after they all but disappeared for a series or two.


Have they changed the actress who's playing Theon's sister? it's been that long I couldn't be sure if she just looked different or my memory was shonky.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> Have they changed the actress who's playing Theon's sister? it's been that long I couldn't be sure if she just looked different or my memory was shonky.



Nah same actor. They changed her name from the books though, she's Yara instead of Asha for some reason.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2016)

now I'm reminded that theon fingered his sister. This program.

One of the things that occured to me when they were talking about losing territory on the mainland and then comes back a champion reaver of the old school etc- these lot have a pirates religion and socirty, even the idea of a moot etc isn't like landed dynastic pracises. *Red dotty consults the flames* I see a dothraki army drowned at sea when the Iron Islanders wreck half of Danaerys invasion fleet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm hoping the new bloke who killed the old man (his brother) is going to be charasmatic because the boring eye-yun eye-land cunts do my nut. Drowned god, reaver religion etc. Should be cool. And yet.


He's an awesome actor that guy so there is hope for that!


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's an awesome actor that guy so there is hope for that!


Ohh, it is him from Borgen. He's alright.  Does look astoundingly like Theon - any chance of a surprise change it in parentage? Not that I can see what value that would add to the story


----------



## bi0boy (May 4, 2016)

So can I start reading the books now without spoilering future episodes?


----------



## QOTH (May 4, 2016)

belboid said:


> almost everything about Ramsey is badly written, and even more badly acted.  He's nothing other than  a cartoon villain portrayed by a gurning idiot. Roose had real menace about him, Ramsey, we know, will win every fight until GRRM suddenly decides he shouldn't do any more.  There isn't any real arc or character to him, not even the little bit of nuance Joffrey had.



I like Iwan Rheon's acting and I don't think Ramsay was always quite so cartoonish - I thought the unfolding torture and headfuckery with Theon/Reek was pretty menacing. But he's predictable now and the killing off of baby bolton is a plotline that's been gallumphing towards us for ages as nimbly as Fat Walda.


----------



## The Octagon (May 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> now I'm reminded that theon fingered his sister. This program.
> 
> One of the things that occured to me when they were talking about losing territory on the mainland and then comes back a champion reaver of the old school etc- these lot have a pirates religion and socirty, even the idea of a moot etc isn't like landed dynastic pracises. *Red dotty consults the flames* I see a dothraki army drowned at sea when the Iron Islanders wreck half of Danaerys invasion fleet.



Well she's got to find another fleet after the last one was burned in Episode 1


----------



## The Octagon (May 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> So can I start reading the books now without spoilering future episodes?



Mostly yes, although there are definitely a few plotlines (the Ironborn story last episode for example) that are taken from book events, just moved around timewise.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2016)

belboid said:


> Ohh, it is him from Borgen. He's alright.  Does look astoundingly like Theon - any chance of a surprise change it in parentage? Not that I can see what value that would add to the story


I didn't watch Borgen but have seen him in other things....and he does look a bit like Theon yes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2016)

By the way...I have binge watched the 5 previous series over the course of 3 weeks in order to catch up with the rest if the world. Can I have a medal please?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> I kind of wish Jon had just stayed dead.
> If he'd stayed dead we might've got more time with the leader of the Free Folk, Tormund Giansbane, and I really hope we get a lot more wildling action going forwards. Hopefully the resurrected version will be a bit less boring, maybe rising from the dead is a character building experience.




I wish he'd stayed dead because his character is boring and the actors just as boring.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 4, 2016)

From the preview it looks like he's going for a nudey walk about 

That particular assault on the castle didn't seem to last as long as the last 



Mrs Miggins said:


> By the way...I have binge watched the 5 previous series over the course of 3 weeks in order to catch up with the rest if the world. Can I have a medal please?



Please, some of us have watched entire 22-episode seasons inside a day


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2016)

I feel like an amateur


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> So can I start reading the books now without spoilering future episodes?


yes


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That particular assault on the castle didn't seem to last as long as the last



Last time they attacked from the North. Where all the defences are pointed at. 

The Wildlings are now settled in the South. 

So they pretty much just kicked the back door in with a giant as the designers of the keep never expected giants from the south. They'd have to get over the wall first and by then it's too late... being the thinking.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 4, 2016)

Shit, of course they did (  @ self)


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2016)

designed that way. prevent another nights king


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2016)

toggle said:


> designed that way. prevent another nights king


first resuylt on google for nights king is a fan theory speculating that J. Snow might be the new nights king. Honestly, this prog spawns more fan theories than star wars ffs


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> By the way...I have binge watched the 5 previous series over the course of 3 weeks in order to catch up with the rest if the world. Can I have a medal please?


eta , yes you can , reread the post and you did it in 3 weeks , have 2 medals


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> first resuylt on google for nights king is a fan theory speculating that J. Snow might be the new nights king. Honestly, this prog spawns more fan theories than star wars ffs



most of which are completely at odds with the legends. and try to fit the characteristics of more than one legend into one character. only bit of interest in the nights king legnd is that it was another alliance of the watch and the wildlings.


----------



## strung out (May 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> So can I start reading the books now without spoilering future episodes?


No, there's loads of stuff that's happened in the books that's not happened in the show. Characters coming back from the dead, long lost relatives and all sorts.


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2016)

If its that easy to do & it only takes a polite request for her to do it, why hasnt she been doing it all the time?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 5, 2016)

starfish said:


> If its that easy to do & it only takes a polite request for her to do it, why hasnt she been doing it all the time?



Melisandre? It wasn't that easy. She had totally lost her belief in her own powers, in her God, and be at the point of desperate pleading. She was expressing her last smidgeon of hope. You'd like to think you don't get to that point many times even we're you're as old as her.


----------



## toggle (May 5, 2016)

starfish said:


> If its that easy to do & it only takes a polite request for her to do it, why hasnt she been doing it all the time?



perhaps she believed she didn't have the power to do it. her shock at knowing it had been done suggests it's unusual. 

also, with her focus on believing stannis was her messiah, who would she have wanted to try it out on?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> From the preview it looks like he's going for a nudey walk about
> 
> That particular assault on the castle didn't seem to last as long as the last
> 
> ...



Hollyoaks doesn't count.


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2016)

toggle said:


> perhaps she believed she didn't have the power to do it. her shock at knowing it had been done suggests it's unusual.
> 
> also, with her focus on believing stannis was her messiah, who would she have wanted to try it out on?


Yeah, surely the only person she would have wanted to resurrect before is Stannos and she wasn't anywhere near him when he died (?) iirc.  Her and Davos were already on their way to castle Black when the fight started weren't they?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2016)

This is not a spoiler, but I'm putting tags on it.  It says nothing about the episode, just a comment, the comment gives nothing away about what happens.



Spoiler



Wow...what a fucking episode.

Oh my.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 9, 2016)

Did they have to do a training montage?


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2016)

There's always a training montage
I'm amazed she's got any teeth left tbh


----------



## DrRingDing (May 9, 2016)

Crispy said:


> There's always a training montage
> I'm amazed she's got any teeth left tbh


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> This is not a spoiler, but I'm putting tags on it.  It says nothing about the episode, just a comment, the comment gives nothing away about what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I was a bit... Meh.

I miss Arya and the hound... Or the golden days of Kings' landing.  Everyone's having a dry old time now.  No wit.  No brocade clad luxuriant baddies with their Machiavellian scheming.   It's like a drizzly camping trip, lately.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2016)

It's episode 3.  It expanded the story in multiple directions.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 9, 2016)

The whole resurrection was a wasted opportunity.


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> It's episode 3.  It expanded the story in multiple directions.


Multiple boring directions.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Really? I was a bit... Meh.
> 
> I miss Arya and the hound... Or the golden days of Kings' landing.  Everyone's having a dry old time now.  No wit.  No brocade clad luxuriant baddies with their Machiavellian scheming.   It's like a drizzly camping trip, lately.


They didn't manage to squeeze in a comedy fart though


----------



## JimW (May 9, 2016)

Even the bloke in the tree looks less exciting than last time out, more just sat in a tangle than it really being part of him, and their trips down memory lane are a bit meh too, though they did manage a decent Sean bean lookalike.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2016)

Needs more Wight Walker action soon


----------



## Plumdaff (May 9, 2016)

Crispy said:


> There's always a training montage
> I'm amazed she's got any teeth left tbh



As someone on reddit put it, a girl has no name, what with the multiple concussions.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 10, 2016)

Wildlings would not refer to their nobs as 'peckers'.


----------



## badseed (May 10, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Wildlings would not refer to their nobs as 'peckers'.


His trip south has gentrified him.

eta, Loved the new sweary guy.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2016)

Ser Arthur Dayne tho


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2016)

Really enjoying this season - can't predict where the hell Jon's going to end up, no idea what's going to happen to Arya, the Iron Island plot is shaping up nicely. Dunno what you're all moaning about tbh. I'm also looking forward to Cersei's new mate doing some serious damage.  Could do with a bit more Tyrion for my liking but that'll happen no doubt.


----------



## souljacker (May 10, 2016)

Dull episode. I knew it would be dull when Sam appeared. He is dull.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Even the bloke in the tree looks less exciting than last time out,.



They probably didn't need to draw attention to how rubbish he is did they. 'You're just an old man sitting in a tree!' Well yes, yes he is.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Dull episode. I knew it would be dull when Sam appeared. He is dull.


That whole scene was pointless. 

You can afford the time to cover such stuff in the books. 

For TV we could have just had a round up of "where you been?, what happened to you then?" when it was time for them to get back into the plot properly again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2016)

Surely training montages are no longer acceptable post-Team America?

Several other scenes fell flat due to a lack of writing.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

Are they stalling?

George Martin will be releasing the last book some time this decade. 

Until then they are just writing as much filler as possible. 

Stall stall goddamit. Write half an episode about Sansa buying a coat.


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

Far from it - they've said they want to end it in 13-15 more episodes after this season (so that's two short seasons, but with more money spent on each).


----------



## youngian (May 10, 2016)

Voley said:


> Really enjoying this season - can't predict where the hell Jon's going to end up, no idea what's going to happen to Arya, the Iron Island plot is shaping up nicely. Dunno what you're all moaning about tbh. I'm also looking forward to Cersei's new mate doing some serious damage.  Could do with a bit more Tyrion for my liking but that'll happen no doubt.


The previous two seasons lacked urgency and there wasn't a serious challenge to the balance of power. And ghastly as the Lannisters are won't someone just take out Jonathan Price's High Sparrow. I can't make out if he is a genuine religious zealot or another crafty politician. Bit of both probably. And what's Baelish up to? More moustache-twiddling hamming from Aidan Gillen please.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Far from it - they've said they want to end it in 13-15 more episodes after this season (so that's two short seasons, but with more money spent on each).


If George releases the book this year as planned then those last 13-15 episodes can be based on the book. 

This series is filler. 

If George does as planned... Which is anyone's guess. Including his own.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

Don't kill Jonathan Price, he's acting the socks off most of the rest.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

youngian said:


> The previous two seasons lacked urgency and there wasn't a serious challenge to the balance of power. And ghastly as the Lannisters are won't someone just take out Jonathan Price's High Sparrow. I can't make out if he is a genuine religious zealot or another crafty politician. Bit of both probably. And what's Baelish up to? More moustache-twiddling hamming from Aidan Gillen please.


Baelish had a long game planned where Cersei is left to dig herself into deeper and deeper shit. 

I'm thinking more of how these loose ends finally come together to result in a united team of baddassness to defeat The Others. 

Is Bran being trained merely to reveal Jon as the hidden Targaryian prince? Maybe adding some Hodor warg kickassness to battles. 

Is Arya to assassinate all those between Jon and the iron throne. 

Is Sam to somehow return as a maester in time to help despite the fact it take years to train as one. 

Will Dany bring her dragons over in a deus ex machina? 

Will the rest of them have any point to the story?
i.e. Sansa, Sand snakes, Rikon, Jamie


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

Bran is going to warg a dragon, blates.
Arya will end up killing someone she loves for the MFG
Sam will learn all there is to know about the walkers and how to defeat them for good
Dragons will be involved naturally
Queen Of The North!
Ramsey's going to kill Rickon (so that QotN can happen)
Jaime will probably die, but heroically

Jon & Dany to marry and reunite the kingdoms

I hope Dorne sinks into the sea, taking Bad Pussy with it.


----------



## The Octagon (May 10, 2016)

Gromit said:


> If George releases the book this year as planned then those last 13-15 episodes can be based on the book.
> 
> This series is filler.
> 
> If George does as planned... Which is anyone's guess. Including his own.



Book released this year...oh sweet summer child...

The next book isn't the last one anyway, they're basing the next 2 seasons off Martin's notes for both books (Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring), it's less likely to be filler than previous seasons as they don't have as much extraneous material to work with, just outlines.

It'd be best to separate the books and the TV show from now on, they are going to diverge massively judging by what's been said in interviews (although the endgame will probably be similar).


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2016)

Gromit said:


> That whole scene was pointless.
> 
> You can afford the time to cover such stuff in the books.
> 
> For TV we could have just had a round up of "where you been?, what happened to you then?" when it was time for them to get back into the plot properly again.


I had forgotten about the two of them completely!


----------



## mrsfran (May 10, 2016)

I love Sam and Gilly!


----------



## QOTH (May 10, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I love Sam and Gilly!



I like them too - although as two sweet natured, decent people who have found a tiny sliver of happiness in a dark and nihilistic world, something terrible is clearly about to happen to at least one of them.  When I saw them on the ship tossing around my immediate thought was that Gilly and the baby were going to be killed at sea. 

I'm not sure Game of Thrones is entirely good for my mental health.

ETA: I mean something terrible apart from having been held hostage by an incestuous kiddy fiddling baby-murderer or having nearly been killed by a white walker. You're never home and dry with GoT.


----------



## ffsear (May 10, 2016)

I rewound this scene a few times..


----------



## DrRingDing (May 10, 2016)

QOTH said:


> I like them too - although as two sweet natured, decent people who have found a tiny sliver of happiness in a dark and nihilistic world, something terrible is clearly about to happen to at least one of them.  When I saw them on the ship tossing around my immediate thought was that Gilly and the baby were going to be killed at sea.
> 
> I'm not sure Game of Thrones is entirely good for my mental health.
> 
> ETA: I mean something terrible apart from having been held hostage by an incestuous kiddy fiddling baby-murderer or having nearly been killed by a white walker. You're never home and dry with GoT.



Or Sam's old man kills her and child. Sam then kills his dad and becomes top dog in the family Ramsey style? Then rides to the wall mobbed up?


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

I thought the fight outside the tower in Bran's vision was one of the best choreographed fight scenes on this show for a long time.

Oh and here's a theory I just heard (and not the BIG ONE that everyone knows about) about what they'll find in the tower:



Spoiler: This spoils THE BIG ONE too actually



Why is Howland Reed (Meera's dad) there with Ned and not some random lord/knight? Because Lyanna has just had *twins *(hence death in childbirth). Reed and Stark take one each and promise never to tell. Meera is Jon's sister.



Intriguing possibility


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I thought the fight outside the tower in Bran's vision was one of the best choreographed fight scenes on this show for a long time.
> 
> Oh and here's a theory I just heard (and not the BIG ONE that everyone knows about) about what they'll find in the tower:
> 
> ...


Dual wielding bullshit [emoji35]


----------



## DrRingDing (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I thought the fight outside the tower in Bran's vision was one of the best choreographed fight scenes on this show for a long time.
> 
> Oh and here's a theory I just heard (and not the BIG ONE that everyone knows about) about what they'll find in the tower:
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler reply



....and Bran wants to  bone his half sister? Very GoT


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Spoiler: This spoils THE BIG ONE too actually
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Howland Reed (Meera's dad) there with Ned and not some random lord/knight? Because Lyanna has just had *twins *(hence death in childbirth). Reed and Stark take one each and promise never to tell. Meera is Bran's half sister.





Spoiler



Bran's cousin, surely? As is Jon Snurr.


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bran's cousin, surely? As is Jon Snurr.


Yes. That's what I meant


----------



## The Octagon (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Dual wielding bullshit [emoji35]



In fairness, we've seen a man so powerful he wields a greatsword with one hand and crushes heads with ease, is it really that far fetched to believe the most legendary skilled knight in Westeros (revered by both Barristan and Jaime) could handle 2 swords rather than one with ease?

I'd have preferred him to just be using Dawn and slicing through men with impossible speed and precision, but in context it still worked well.

I particularly liked the fact the 4 Northmen didn't attack one by one as seen so many times in these fight scenes, but attacked en masse and still fell short (bar a sneaky knife to the back).


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

It was all long wide angle shots too, so you could follow the whole melee. So many fight scenes these days are shot in closeup, cutting every 0.5s to hide the totally clumsy moves.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> In fairness, we've seen a man so powerful he wields a greatsword with one hand and crushes heads with ease, is it really that far fetched to believe the most legendary skilled knight in Westeros (revered by both Barristan and Jaime) could handle 2 swords rather than one with ease?
> 
> I'd have preferred him to just be using Dawn and slicing through men with impossible speed and precision, but in context it still worked well.
> 
> I particularly liked the fact the 4 Northmen didn't attack one by one as seen so many times in these fight scenes, but attacked en masse and still fell short (bar a sneaky knife to the back).


I'd have minded less if he wasn't constantly twirling them too, recipe for losing them in the real fantasy world.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2016)

"A great man once said the history of the world is the history of conversations in elegant rooms."
"Who said that?"
"I did, just then."



I don't know what's more tragic, that someone got paid to write that or that they apparently thought it was funny.


----------



## bi0boy (May 10, 2016)

Where's the change.org petition for them to sort out the dialogue already?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> "A great man once said the history of the world is the history of conversations in elegant rooms."
> "Who said that?"
> "I did, just then."
> 
> ...


It's the same with his line last week, 'that's what I do. I drink and I know things'. Beyond awful.
Except some people seem to like it enough to print t-shirts of it:


----------



## QOTH (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's the same with his line last week, 'that's what I do. I drink and I know things'. Beyond awful.
> Except some people seem to like it enough to print t-shirts of it:
> View attachment 86684



Well that's the trouble right there - it's an excellent T-shirt slogan, but it's not dialogue.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Well that's the trouble right there - it's an excellent T-shirt slogan, but it's not dialogue.


It's a terrible slogan!


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> "A great man once said the history of the world is the history of conversations in elegant rooms."
> "Who said that?"
> "I did, just then."
> 
> ...


It's not worthy of Tyrion. 
The problem with writing witty characters is that you have to be witty yourself. 
Who ever is writing Tyrion's dialogue is no Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

And where the fuck is Bron?

I want Bron back.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I hope Dorne sinks into the sea, taking Bad Pussy with it.



The power vacuum in Dorne will make it a handy and warm starting point for Daenerys' Dothraki Invasion (now with Dragons).


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Even the bloke in the tree looks less exciting than last time out, more just sat in a tangle than it really being part of him, and their trips down memory lane are a bit meh too


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sam will learn all there is to know about the walkers and how to defeat them for good



Sam can't leave Gilly for long so he'll learn what he needs to know about the white walkers and then leg it back to Jon with her when he finds out Jon is alive again.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> Sam can't leave Gilly for long so he'll learn what he needs to know about the white walkers and then leg it back to Jon with her when he finds out Jon is alive again.


he doesn't know he was dead yet, does he?


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> he doesn't know he was dead yet, does he?


Oh yes, did his death get a raven message sent out he'll hear about when he lands? Dunno.


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> Oh yes, did his death get a raven message sent out he'll hear about when he lands? Dunno.


I get the feeling the Westeros Raven Service is not what it was, these days.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I get the feeling the Westeros Raven Service is not what it was, these days.


Another one of those dubious Lanister public service sell-offs.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Another one of those dubious Lanister public service sell-offs.


They laid off a load of birds to reduce costs and maximise profits for the share holders. 

Existing Ravens are told that as part of More for Less working practices each Raven has to carry 12 messages per time. The surplus weight means that Ravens now have to walk the messages there instead of flying which has led to some delays.


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I get the feeling the Westeros Raven Service is not what it was, these days.



most birds only go to one place. all the watch's ravens were sent out some time back and with all th chaos in the kingdoms, no ine is going to be all that fussed returning them.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

I like how that backstab was played so shocking. Cos thats the most dishonourable thing we have ever seen on GoT right? Move aside, sister rape, in the church, next to your dead son (by incest) and king. There is a new low in town.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I like how that backstab was played so shocking. Cos thats the most dishonourable thing we have ever seen on GoT right? Move aside, sister rape, in the church, next to your dead son (by incest) and king. There is a new low in town.


Yeah, I didn't get why that was so bad. If someone's swinging two swords about and is about to kill your unarmed mate, surely it's acceptable?


----------



## fishfinger (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I didn't get why that was so bad. If someone's swinging two swords about and is about to kill your unarmed mate, surely it's acceptable?


I think it's more about the tainting of the image of his father, that Bran believes. i.e. the truth is different from the myth.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

If I was last man standing after a swordfight I too would claim I merked everyone with honour


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

that blokes sean bean vocal impression was uncanny as well


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2016)

Didn't Howland Reed get deaded in that fight though?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 10, 2016)

Nah, just a flesh wound.


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Nah, just a flesh wound.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I didn't get why that was so bad. If someone's swinging two swords about and is about to kill your unarmed mate, surely it's acceptable?


acceptable to you and your mate perhaps but the idea that the Sword of the Morning* died by a backstab isn't making anyone look chivalric


*my new favourite euphamism for morning glory


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2016)

JimW said:


>



"Your arm's off! Who do you think you are? Jamie fucking Lannister?"


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> died by a backstab isn't making anyone look chivalric


Ned Stark is no chevalier. He is a fighting man of the North. He gave Dayne and his fellow Kingsguard a fair chance to yield, they accepteded the odds, he turned his back on men he thought dead. Poor skills, they should have backed up to the stairs of the tower where it would have been one on one the whole time. Ser Superknight fucked up his tactics. He died fulfilling his dead lords last command. Knights, chivalry... pish. Ned lived.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Ned Stark is no chevalier. He is a fighting man of the North. He gave Dayne and his fellow Kingsguard a fair chance to yield, they accepteded the odds, he turned his back on men he thought dead. Poor skills, they should have backed up to the stairs of the tower where it would have been one on one the whole time. Ser Superknight fucked up his tactics. He died fulfilling his dead lords last command. Knights, chivalry... pish. Ned lived.


of course the code is pish, but its mythologised wihin their own lifetimes and regularly reinforced by social rituals like the tourney. Reminds me reading once about how that wild west gunslinger showdown, quick draw mgraw stuff was largely bollocks. You tracked a man and if he din't see you first you shot him in the back from distance.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2016)

And if some cunt is wielding a big fuck off sword at you, your best strategy is to try and chop his fingers off


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> of course the code is pish, but its mythologised wihin their own lifetimes and regularly reinforced by social rituals like the tourney.


Stark was always clear he would have died without Howland Reed. I think its the author doing well in deconstructing the general myth of chivalry rather than the show deconstructing Ned's self made myth.  Gregor Clegane is the real knight. A brutal bully protected by an expensive skin of steel, they are a tiny elite that can spend their time practising and buying the armour that makes them near supermen on the battle field. 

Bran builds his dad into being this noble figure, for many its Brans loss of innocence they share. Ned never bought into knights and tournaments. He never sold himself that way. He was a soldier. He fought and his enemies died. Chivalry is for young Sansa's songs and old Nan's stories.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And if some cunt is wielding a big fuck off sword at you, your best strategy is to try and chop his fingers off


if he is weilding one of these you can hope he'll have his own fingers off in a minute. Or hand.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 10, 2016)

When Bronn is killed of its going to break the internet.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 11, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> When Bronn is killed of its going to break the internet.



Naaah, only three characters in this no one expects to die, and one of them already has.


----------



## mrsfran (May 11, 2016)

If Tommen dies, who is heir to the throne?


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> If Tommen dies, who is heir to the throne?


The current line of inheritance only started with Robert Baratheon, so presumably one of his bastards possibly, or any distant cousins given that Renly and Stannis are both dead with no heirs. It's up for grabs by anyone who has the power to claim it though realistically.


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Naaah, only three characters in this no one expects to die, and one of them already has.


And tbh, the other two have become less pivotal. Dany used to be a true protagonist: the only major character in a huge section of the plot.  The only major character on an entire continent, in fact - drawing supporting characters around her.  But she's landed on a square that has sent her back to episode one with a bunch of new characters every week (so far), so who cares?  

Which leaves Tyrion. Tyrion's dynamic was most compelling in relation to his family.  Being a a Lannister brother afforded him royal status and influence, and his role as only essentially moral adult in the family made him compelling.  At the same time his being despised by the family created tension.  Now his position is more simple and less important.   He's in a dusty waiting room, talking to other remaindered characters, and dragons who are a bit low on the dragoning.  

Jon Snow has always been a dullard, but he is still a classic protagonist - the only one of any note.  Structurally, the show needs him if it isn't to turn into a soap.


----------



## Fez909 (May 11, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Structurally, the show needs him if it isn't to turn into a soap.


Nail on the head. That's what it feels like right now


----------



## lazythursday (May 11, 2016)

It does feel as though everything has reached a bit of an impasse and multiple storylines have run their course - which gives me hope that dramatic twists are round the corner.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2016)

alliser thornes last words were nicely calculated. Him and the kid made that hanging scene, that look of hatred on both their faces and thornes barbed words. You wouldn't forget that shit in a hurry


----------



## Plumdaff (May 11, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> It does feel as though everything has reached a bit of an impasse and multiple storylines have run their course - which gives me hope that dramatic twists are round the corner.



I feel like there have been worse periods in the series. In previous seasons I felt The Ramsay Bolton Torture Hour dragged on more tediously at times in the past than these first three episodes - I feel they've been skipping along nicely, but at the service of what's coming later.

There's usually a BIG reveal at the start of the season but this year we all knew it was coming among all the scene setting and piece moving. Jon's return was so widely anticipated it couldn't not be a letdown! So this year I think it feels like all we're getting is the set up a lot more.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2016)




----------



## xenon (May 11, 2016)

Dani strand.  So fucking boring.  Stuck with a bunch of horse fucking losers again.  I actually found the Umber betrayal  quite upsetting. I.E good drama.  John snow, well he wasn't Mr charismatic anyway. We will see.  I liked the Kings Landing small council meeting tension.  I find the white walkers, and the Dragon stuff a bit fucking boring if I'm honest.  The plot is driving the characters. Arya  being beaten up again. Enough already.


----------



## xenon (May 11, 2016)

Tree man and flashbacks. Actually I am okay with that.  Mainly because I read that massive book about the back history.  So it's nice to feel a bit smug about how are yeah that guy I know what happened   Or I have heard of them. 

 No, that is and book spoiler. I have no idea other than speculation, what my happen.  Fuck having 2 threads on this. 10 o'clock 9 o'clock that is the watershed otherwise talk about it.

 It all ends with a nine-year-old boy waking up in 1960s New Jersey realising he's had a fantastic dream anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2016)

xenon said:


> Tree man and flashbacks. Actually I am okay with that.  Mainly because I read that massive book about the back history.  So it's nice to feel a bit smug about how are yeah that guy I know what happened   Or I have heard of them.
> 
> No, that is and book spoiler. I have no idea other than speculation, what my happen.  Fuck having 2 threads on this. 10 o'clock 9 o'clock that is the watershed otherwise talk about it.
> 
> It all ends with a nine-year-old boy waking up in 1960s New Jersey realising he's had a fantastic dream anyway.


once it rained for a whole week. Solidly. Shat it down for a whole 7 days. I started to get para by day 3 'what if it doesn't stop' I kept thinking. 'I live on highground but loads of people don't, the foods won't get delivered. Man will turn on man.'

imagine how I would feel about the prospect of a 100 year winter. Straight off to the maesters citidael. Least there you can watch your world die in comfort


----------



## xenon (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> once it rained for a whole week. Solidly. Shat it down for a whole 7 days. I started to get para by day 3 'what if it doesn't stop' I kept thinking. 'I live on highground but loads of people don't, the foods won't get delivered. Man will turn on man.'
> 
> imagine how I would feel about the prospect of a 100 year winter. Straight off to the maesters citidael. Least there you can watch your world die in comfort


 Misgivings aside, I trust George R R R R Martin's  integrity. That fascination with lands, people  and their motivations.  Sure, the demands of TV, televisual drama, running out of source material. That is colouring this season particularly.  But the things that gripped me to start with, through the books and the TV show, I think they are still here.  Flawed characters shuffled around like pawns, knights and kings, greed, hubris. I like my fantasy  with plausible recognisable humans.	   
TLDR.  Curiosity, empathy and whatifs  are a good start to form a cracking yarn.Yeah.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 12, 2016)

I suppose I should actually review the episode: -

*On t'Wall*
Jon Snow lives, and he's naked! I know KH doesn't usually _do _nude scenes because of objectifying perverts like me, but fan-fucking-tastic arse! Who has *Ser Alliser* and *Cunt Olly*'s frozen, wretched faces set as their desktop wallpaper right now?  Don't know why they were hanged, I expected *Snow 2.0* to lob off their heads personally. And off he goes, to Kill Ramsay, Littlefinger, Cersei, Walder, Euron, and then marry Auntie Dany (!!) *Samwise Gamgee *and *Gilly *are on a boat; maybe they'll bump into actual factual apparent heir apparent *Gendry*?

*Oop North*
*The Lord Umber* presents *Ramsay *with *Osha *and *Rikon*; either they threw a few wildling parties, trashed his gaff and he wants rid, or he's a man with a plan. The north remembers, remember. Bran doesn't want to grow up (lol) to be an old man in a tree, the entitled twat. Must've forgotten his roots. *Hodor *may have the mind (and cock) of *Lyanna Stark*'s horse (no joke).

*Darn Sarf*
*Uncle Kevan* thinks he's in charge of things, so RIP, Uncle Kevan, we never knew ye. *Cersei*, *Jamie* and *Qyburn* scheme to get things back to where they were before they went-a-scheming the last time. The *Lofty Pigeon* appeared to be grooming *Tommen*, but I don't think he has Ser Pounce stashed up his robes.

*Way Back When*
Excellent casting with young *Nedward*, but he never said 'bastard' at all, which is too associated with Sean Bean to simply walk into Mor be ignored. Maybe he'll start once he gets inside the tower and finds baby Jon?
*
Essos*
Hi, nameless extras, you'll be on fire soon. Absolute stalling. We were bored of *Jesus Dany*'s isolation from the rest of the GoT world four series back. Pull your finger out, old man, and tell the Davids how her shit is gonna go down. Did appreciate decent *Varys* screen time this week: he doesn't approve of torture, though he does occassionally lock people in shipping crates. Don't put *No One* in sandals (Braavos-themed double negatives all the way). Sandals are not bad ass. *Tyrion*, *Greyworm* and *Missandei* are bored, but it's not like they've got stuff to do or anything.

*Missing in Action*
No *Queen Sansa*, *Ser Brienne *and *Adorable Pod* this week, though I hear they are headed for Bear Island, as is the *Onion Knight*, because reasons. *Littlefinger *is twirling his moustache behind the scenes, but is back next week. No *Ser Friendzone* and *Daario* either, as four seasons is a lot of ground to make up, and they don't have time to stop and make cutting remarks to each other.


----------



## QOTH (May 12, 2016)

'Ser Friendzone'  

Surely by now Jorah should be turning into a stoneman. The progress of that disease seems very variable - maybe you can stave it off by eating your 5 a day and taking healthy exercise like horseriding and fighting in the fighting pits.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Surely by now Jorah should be turning into a stoneman. The progress of that disease seems very variable - maybe you can stave it off by eating your 5 a day and taking healthy exercise like horseriding and fighting in the fighting pits.



The show gets away with a lot by keeping time scales as vague as possible.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

xenon said:


> Tree man and flashbacks. Actually I am okay with that.  Mainly because I read that massive book about the back history.  So it's nice to feel a bit smug about how are yeah that guy I know what happened   Or I have heard of them.
> 
> No, that is and book spoiler. I have no idea other than speculation, what my happen.  Fuck having 2 threads on this. 10 o'clock 9 o'clock that is the watershed otherwise talk about it.



The other thread was created cos of the uproar certain posters were making about people discussing it when they had seen it in the morning ,at us air time  , was done slightly tongue in cheek tho if im honest


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> The other thread was created cos of the uproar certain posters were making about people discussing it when they had seen it in the morning ,at us air time  , was done slightly tongue in cheek tho if im honest



Nah, that needed to happen. Too much confusion otherwise. People coming on this thread and willfully violating the perfectly reasonable 10pm rule could have turned into a riot.

Anyway, re the show, I share many of the concerns raised about the lack of compellingness of some plot threads. Hopefully the pace will pick up and stuff will start happening. I did like Jon Snow declaring that his watch had ended in a fairly defiant way - nothing anyone could say really, after he's been killed. Fuck knows what he's going to do, though, the know-nothing cunt. Seems a bit of a snub to those who backed him up even after he died and are now left on the wall with no technical "get out of jail free" resurrected-from-death card to play. Plus what's gonna happen with the walkers?


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Nah, that needed to happen. Too much confusion otherwise. People coming on this thread and willfully violating the perfectly reasonable 10pm rule could have turned into a riot.


And yet, we always managed it before. No great hardship not to look at a thread for twelve hours, having two threads is crap.


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> And yet, we always managed it before. No great hardship not to look at a thread for twelve hours, having two threads is crap.



I don't get this either. If you haven't seen it yet, don't look. Its not like the US version is months ahead.

Also, if you have skygo or nowtv, the show is available as soon as its finished on the Sunday night/Monday morning. It's not like 10pm is the first chance UK viewers get.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> And yet, we always managed it before. No great hardship not to look at a thread for twelve hours, having two threads is crap.



Conversely, it's no great hardship waiting 12 hours to post about the show, as a courtesy to those that haven't watched it yet. That was the rule on the Breaking Bad thread, I think, which aired the day after the US release, and is the only other show I've watched recently as and when it's released.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Conversely, it's no great hardship waiting 12 hours to post about the show, as a courtesy to those that haven't watched it yet. That was the rule on the Breaking Bad thread, I think, which aired the day after the US release, and is the only other show I've watched recently as and when it's released.


Yeah, it's better when everyone's talking about it at the same time


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

But what is there to talk about in the 20 odd hours while you wait? What do you really need to post so desperately that can't wait?


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2016)

Whichever way it's done, having two threads is shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

i was taking the piss with it you know


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

funny thing is, I had to wait til monday eve to watch this weeks and i managed to stay away from both threads, it really wasnt hard


----------



## The Octagon (May 12, 2016)

If only there was a feature that allowed people to post on a thread and yet not spoil anyone's enjoyment.

A super sophisticated add-on that hid text unless clicked and clearly denoted what that hidden text referred to, thus saving the unsullied viewer from accidentally reading something they shouldn't.

Curse the Old Gods and the New for not furnishing us with this sorcery of invisibility 

*shakes fist* *shags sister* *dies horribly*


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

We don't need spoiler tags when there is a less than 24 hour wait surely? Just ignore the thread until you've watched it. 

People are so fucking precious about spoilers.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

souljacker said:


> People are so fucking precious about spoilers.


theres literally no story that hasn't been told already, so its only execution that matters. But people, as you say, seem to get the massive hump about it.


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> funny thing is, I had to wait til monday eve to watch this weeks and i managed to stay away from both threads, it really wasnt hard


Yeah but you must be some kind of super human being to be able to demonstrate a modicum of restraint.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

I even amaze myself sometimes


----------



## mrsfran (May 12, 2016)

So it's ok to talk about it as soon as you've seen it on this thread? You Sunday watchers will all be totally fine if I tell you the plot of next week's episode then? 



Spoiler



As if


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

its ok I speak to Obama about next weeks episode on the phone when he rings me up for advice on policy


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> So it's ok to talk about it as soon as you've seen it on this thread? You Sunday watchers will all be totally fine if I tell you the plot of next week's episode then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think once it's been broadcast, then it's fair game.


----------



## Shechemite (May 12, 2016)

And of course it is broadcast in UK and the US simultaneously.


----------



## strung out (May 12, 2016)

Exactly.


----------



## badseed (May 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> And yet, we always managed it before. No great hardship not to look at a thread for twelve hours, having two threads is crap.



I think every thread should have a self-appointed arbiter of etiquette


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

I've been trying to avoid it till they are all out so I can binge, but cracked last night and watched the first 3. 

At least I can join in this thread now.


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2016)

There's nothing going on to spoil at the minute anyway. Calm down, thread


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

lets do a shortlist (and it will be) of actual decent people in GoT

Davos Seaworth. Plain of manners, loyal and of great skill. I don't recall him ever being anything but a gent

Briene of Tarth. Gave up her life planned as a pampered noblewoman to follow the equally stupid position of leal sword for other people. Despite this, integrity.

Pod. Mrs Fran has already deescribed his qualities better than I.

I'd like tto say tyrion but shooting your dad on the bog and strangling your gf cos she cheated generally gets you 25-life these days so he's not really a contender. Varys out for the same reason. 'for the realm'. And that means _anything _for the realm.


----------



## mrsfran (May 12, 2016)

Gendry. Blameless bastard.

Grey Worm? Missandei?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

No dirt on snow or tarly either right?


----------



## mojo pixy (May 12, 2016)

The gradual corruption of Sansa Stark is brutally fascinating. Is it too late for her?

Bran's still not gone wrong, and Rickon's got to be OK too. The only question is, to flay or not to flay?

Who else isn't a total wrong'un?
Aww, Margaery - she's just awwww. Tommen may be about to break bad.
Gillyflower and Baby Sam. More awwww.


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2016)

Hodor


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2016)

Edd. And a few others on the watch who were mostly killed in the battle with the wildlings.


----------



## xenon (May 12, 2016)

Bron. I'd have a pint with him. 
Ed. 
Arya.


----------



## JimW (May 12, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Hodor


Hodor? Hodor!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

xenon said:


> Bron. I'd have a pint with him.


I'd have a pint with a Blackwater PMC but I wouldn't go so far as call him decent

if he was buying. or she. The stories you know.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> Is it too late for her?


I don't read the character as having the cruelty of a Cersie in her, Sansa has always been played as gentle but for obvious reasons she has grown a callus-but even then see how she took brienes oath? not with the arrogance of someone who deserved it and 'well its about time'. Rather she was prompted in the replies and took the oath seriously and yes that was because of the recent horrific slaughter but its mor than that. The fealty thing in the north here seems to be taken with a geater degree of thought and honesty. Still a horible concept tho. Let me be your dog if you buy me a ribbon and a bone


----------



## xenon (May 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd have a pint with a Blackwater PMC but I wouldn't go so far as call him decent
> 
> if he was buying. or she. The stories you know.



You know where you stand with him though. As long as there's no price on your head. Safer to be around than someone driven to do the 'right thing.' But decent as such, praps not. 

Is Berik Dondarion  A K a the lightning Lord, proper dead now?  Can't remember if the hound finished him off or not.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

xenon said:


> You know where you stand with him though. As long as there's no price on your head. Safer to be around than someone driven to do the 'right thing.' But decent as such, praps not.
> 
> Is Berik Dondarion  A K a the lightning Lord, proper dead now?  Can't remember if the hound finished him off or not.


he has a terrible ressurection habit as the other Red Priest Thoros of Myr keeps bringing him back.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> lets do a shortlist (and it will be) of actual decent people in GoT



Meera


----------



## DrRingDing (May 13, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> The gradual corruption of Sansa Stark is brutally fascinating. Is it too late for her?
> 
> Bran's still not gone wrong, and Rickon's got to be OK too. The only question is, to flay or not to flay?
> 
> ...



Bran's a whiney spoilt bitch. Margaery's a wrongun and no mistake.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Bran's a whiney spoilt bitch. Margaery's a wrongun and no mistake.


Margery's a nonce!


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Margery's a nonce!


But only for reasons of high politics, not out of inclination. Not exactly mitigating I know.


----------



## QOTH (May 13, 2016)

Didn't Margery play along with some of Joffrey's bad behaviour - at least early on? She may not be as wrong'un as such but she's scheming and amoral (and thus, so far, still alive).


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> But only for reasons of high politics, not out of inclination. Not exactly mitigating I know.


As far as they are concerned the moment someone hits puberty it's all good. So they don't see it as immoral. 

She has however married three different grooms just so that she can be queen.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2016)

She hasn't chosen any of this though


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> She hasn't chosen any of this though


She doesn't really seem to distressed by any of it either tho.  Or didn't till she got lobbed in jail anyway


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2016)

Cheerful pander for her first husband's preference for her brother too. Shocking!


----------



## Fez909 (May 13, 2016)

Margery is not much different to Cersei in her aims. It's just she lacks the political brain of Cersei, and is looking to gain power, rather than consolodate it, so she uses what she has - her good looks/acting cute.

She's a proper wrong 'un.


----------



## QOTH (May 13, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> The gradual corruption of Sansa Stark is brutally fascinating. Is it too late for her?
> 
> Bran's still not gone wrong, and Rickon's got to be OK too. The only question is, to flay or not to flay?
> 
> ...



Is Sansa really being corrupted though? It seems more like a sort of stony forbearance. Staying alive by endlessly bending to the situation she's in when most other people would break. I did wonder if she might turn evil when she got married to Ramsay - sort of do a Myranda - either through bitterness and vengefulness at her own losses or just to preserve her own life.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

JimW said:


> But only for reasons of high politics, not out of inclination. Not exactly mitigating I know.



a nonce is a nonce jim.


----------



## toggle (May 13, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Didn't Margery play along with some of Joffrey's bad behaviour - at least early on? She may not be as wrong'un as such but she's scheming and amoral (and thus, so far, still alive).



she's supposed to be cersei v2. only better at it all.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 13, 2016)

When I was thinking of GoT wrong'uns I was thinking of people who've been seen to (in the words of Aaron) ''kill a man, or else devise his death'' .. so far Margaery hasn't, as far as I know, been there.
Not to say she won't, in fact after a sojourn in the black cells anyone might be inclined to some brutality. But so far she's only been sly, as indeed Sansa is learning to be, and not actually murderous.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2016)

Margaery is portrayed as entirely self-serving though. A deliberate mirror image of a younger Cersei, hence Cersei actually trying to be nice to her for a while despite obviously disliking her.


----------



## FNG (May 13, 2016)

xenon said:


> You know where you stand with him though. As long as there's no price on your head. Safer to be around than someone driven to do the 'right thing.' But decent as such, praps not.
> 
> Is Berik Dondarion  A K a the lightning Lord, proper dead now?  Can't remember if the hound finished him off or not.



In the books he performs the kiss of life that reanimates lady stone heart in the process the spark of life passes to her

Danni seems a lilly white making the world less Slavey but caught up in her own insurgency guess when grr started the cause that our beacon on the hill was fighting was Vietnam and the klan now world events have overtaken the books its Iraq and Isis.

Sakador San was always written with some integrity for a mercenary pirate turned privateer peer, but only warranted a cameo in the show.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 15, 2016)

This pair are quite good.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2016)

This is my comment on this week's episode.  It does not contain any spoilers or any hints at spoilers.  It gives nothing away.



Spoiler



HOLY FUCK!


----------



## spanglechick (May 16, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> This is my comment on this week's episode.  It does not contain any spoilers or any hints at spoilers.  It gives nothing away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 16, 2016)

I've written my review for later. You'd better fucking like it.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yes, that.


Yes...that.


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Massive Spoiler do not read!



TITS right at the end, there they are at last!!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2016)

talking of spoilers..

Can you go to prison for spoiling Game of Thrones?

scuse the site


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 16, 2016)

*My summary of this week's episode...

On t'wall:*
In a cockup that is sure to get the floor manager fired, *Dark Sansa* accidently wanders onto the same set as another member of her family. *Jon Snow 2.0* is this case: he's had enough of war, which is a same really, as I don't see the White Walkers dispatching ambassadors. *Ramsay* is about to invent trolling, albeit via Raven and not Twitter. And speaking of flaming, poor *Ser Davos*, he'd almost convinced himself that was KFC he could smell. At least *Shireen* won't be coming back as a wight. Though she may get eaten by Thenns.

*Oop North:
Osha* gets it in the neck from Ramsay. I hope she didn't turn down any better offers during that season long hiatus. *Littlefinger*, having spent the previous three weeks watching the Hunt for Red October and practising his accent, arrives back in the Vale. I did have a Stagecoach joke, but I think I've already used it.* Idiot Boy Robin* is still obsessed with the Moondoor! Moondoor! He should get together with Hodor! Hodor! *The Lord Royce* has the right idea - a big fucking shiny breastplate, lest the little freak get hungry. We leave Littlefinger twirling his moustache, and alluring to the Freys possible involvement in his latest scheme.

*Darn Sarf:*
The royal family's virtual confinement to the Red Keep, and their holding conversations in small rooms and corridors, mean scenes in Kings' Landing are increasingly resembling the Westeros Wing. *Pope Sparrow I* turns his attentions to *Margery-no-longer-in-Chargery*. Sparrow may be acting everyone else's socks off, but could he not have kept his own on? I like to see skin on this show, but not the type you remove with a PedEgg. The queen is apparently more concerned for her brother than herself. Dear, dear, *Loras* - had *Tywin *not been shot on the toilet when he was, you could have been having foursomes with *Dowager Queen Mother Cersei*, *Jamie Fucking Lannister* and *Cute-as-fuck Cousin Lancel* right about now. Shame!

*Abroad:
Varys *stays quiet this week, either because it's *Tyrion*'s turn on the acting rota or because his little birds are still choking on his old plums. *Ser Friendzone* and *Daario DatHarris* arrive in Vaes Dothrak in good time; amazing how quickly you can travel accross great distances when you don't stop at every single fucking market/temple/crucified slavechild along the way. If only they'd caught Star Trek: Voyager before leaving Pentos. The Dothraki government assembles to watch *Jesus Dany* perform the greatest play that Shakespeare never wrote, the Gunpowder Plot with Tits.

*Missing in Action:*
Literally no one.


----------



## souljacker (May 16, 2016)

This series really needs a decent battle. I'm getting bored of all this sitting around.


----------



## spanglechick (May 16, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *My summary of this week's episode...
> 
> On t'wall:*
> In a cockup that is sure to get the floor manager fired, *Dark Sansa* accidently wanders onto the same set as another member of her family. *Jon Snow 2.0* is this case: he's had enough of war, which is a same really, as I don't see the White Walkers dispatching ambassadors. *Ramsay* is about to invent trolling, albeit via Raven and not Twitter. And speaking of flaming, poor *Ser Davos*, he'd almost convinced himself that was KFC he could smell. At least *Shireen* won't be coming back as a wight. Though she may get eaten by Thenns.
> ...


Arya.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2016)

My summary.


Danaerys rocks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 16, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Littlefinger*, having spent the previous three weeks watching the Hunt for Red October and practising his accent...



Harsh


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2016)

good sansa this week. Vale also. eyun islands still not quite grabbing me although hopefuly theres more space for that drad reaver bloke next week.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2016)

Cranking up a bit isn't it? 
I loved Tormund giving Brienne flirty eyes over dinner. Can you imagine those two going at it? They'd feel it in Winterfell. The Wall would fall over.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Cranking up a bit isn't it?
> I loved Tormund giving Brienne flirty eyes over dinner. Can you imagine those two going at it? They'd feel it in Winterfell. The Wall would fall over.


I think that's exactly what he was imagining.  

I did a little cheer, because GoT is notably short on variety, regarding the type of women presented as sexually attractive.


----------



## QOTH (May 17, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think that's exactly what he was imagining.
> 
> I did a little cheer, because GoT is notably short on variety, regarding the type of women presented as sexually attractive.



I had the actual thought 'Ahhh, she deserves to find someone nice'  like it's real housewives of Westeros or something


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think that's exactly what he was imagining.
> 
> I did a little cheer, because GoT is notably short on variety, regarding the type of women presented as sexually attractive.


Don't forget we're talking about someone who fucked a bear.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> My summary.
> 
> 
> Danaerys rocks.



I was thinking that, and then I thought, didn't she do this already like four years ago?


----------



## mrsfran (May 17, 2016)

I loved the Brienne/Tormund bit 

Excellent summary Nine Bob Note.


----------



## friedaweed (May 17, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *My summary of this week's episode...
> 
> On t'wall:*
> In a cockup that is sure to get the floor manager fired, *Dark Sansa* accidently wanders onto the same set as another member of her family. *Jon Snow 2.0* is this case: he's had enough of war, which is a same really, as I don't see the White Walkers dispatching ambassadors. *Ramsay* is about to invent trolling, albeit via Raven and not Twitter. And speaking of flaming, poor *Ser Davos*, he'd almost convinced himself that was KFC he could smell. At least *Shireen* won't be coming back as a wight. Though she may get eaten by Thenns.
> ...


Can you write the books mate. I'd read them if they were written like that


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Margery-no-longer-in-Chargery


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2016)

Proper dialogue seems to have made a surprise return to the show as well.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Cranking up a bit isn't it?
> I loved Tormund giving Brienne flirty eyes over dinner. Can you imagine those two going at it? They'd feel it in Winterfell. The Wall would fall over.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2016)

PERFECT


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

Loved the Tormund/Brienne "will they won't they" bit too! He might help her relax a bit  from all the Very Serious Honour and she wouldn't take no shit from him, whatsoever! In regards to other GoT couples they'd be a perfect match! 

Am I alone in being a bit "meh" about the Deny bit at the end? Half "yeah yeah we've had the story line of her being made from asbestos", half disbelieving that the clans would get over their views of women and outsiders and the fact that she's just killed their entire management structure to follow her.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> she's just killed their entire management structure


Kill the old Khal and you get to be the new Khal. She killed a bunch of Khals. Plus fireproof magic tends to inspire some awe.


----------



## JimW (May 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Kill the old Khal and you get to be the new Khal. She killed a bunch of Khals. Plus fireproof magic tends to inspire some awe.


So she's flame-retardant but still vulnerable to the thousand and one other doors which Death can take you out by. Insufficient qualification, needs to add some swordplay or get the dragons in for an aerial display or I'll be voting Dothraki Independence Party.
ETA Impressive that her powers extend to her wig though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Kill the old Khal and you get to be the new Khal. She killed a bunch of Khals. Plus fireproof magic tends to inspire some awe.


Yeah I get their rationale, I'm just not really feeling it. 

I dunno, since the series has overtaken the books all the subtlety in the plot seems to have gone. This, like Ramsey basically inviting the wildlings to fight under Jon, just seems a bit shoehorned in.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

Also good luck to her if she wants the Dothraki to start working with city folks!


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah I get their rationale, I'm just not really feeling it.
> 
> I dunno, since the series has overtaken the books all the subtlety in the plot seems to have gone. This, like Ramsey basically inviting the wildlings to fight under Jon, just seems a bit shoehorned in.



He wants Sansa back and knows that means taking on John and the wildlings who he outnumbers. He'd rather entice them to his castle than treck up to the wall.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> He wants Sansa back and knows that means taking on John and the wildlings who he outnumbers. He'd rather entice them to his castle than treck up to the wall.


Yeah again I get their reasoning, but it's just so blunt and obvious from an increasingly cartoon like character.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 17, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I dunno, since the series has overtaken the books all the subtlety in the plot seems to have gone. This, like Ramsey basically inviting the wildlings to fight under Jon, just seems a bit shoehorned in.





> Your false king is dead, bastard. He and all his host were smashed in seven days of battle. I have his magic sword. Tell hisred whore.
> 
> Your false king's friends are dead. Their heads upon the walls of Winterfell. Come see them, bastard. Your false king lied, and so did you. You told the world you burned the King-Beyond-the-Wall. Instead you sent him to Winterfell to steal my bride from me.
> 
> ...


Bastard Letter

Pivotal to the Jon murder scene in the books, he claims he will break his vows and fight the Bolton's so the Stewards lead by Bowen Marsh kill him. 
As for "since we left the books" stuff, much of the better dialogue was not in the books, other cite Tyrion using modern idioms as proof, check out the trial in the Arryn throne room, when was "one eyed trouser snake" medieval English? 



As I said on t'other thread, I think the show runners are just cutting out lots of character interaction to get things moving so they can finish the show in the next 2.5 series. Gotta rush now so it does not descend into Lost\Galactica type mess.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Gotta rush now so it does not descend into Lost\Galactica type mess.


This so much. There are so many characters, we can't waste any time with subtleties if we want to have them all in place for the finale.

And at least there will *be* a finale. They might be putting their own flesh on it, but the bones of the story are all worked out by GRRM right to the end.

The way BSG fizzled out makes me so mad/sad


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Bastard Letter
> 
> Pivotal to the Jon murder scene in the books, he claims he will break his vows and fight the Bolton's so the Stewards lead by Bowen Marsh kill him.
> As for "since we left the books" stuff, much of the better dialogue was not in the books, other cite Tyrion using modern idioms as proof, check out the trial in the Arryn throne room, when was "one eyed trouser snake" medieval English?
> ...



See despite the surface similarities I actually think that's quite a different letter in regards to the characters mentioned  and where the story was at the time. 

OTOH I did cheer inside a little when Sansa and Jon met up and I do agree that strands need to be pulled together now. I am just hoping that they at least use some finesse when doing so.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2016)

Also don't get me wrong, one thing I did enjoy about the ending was Deny socking it to the Dothraki patriarchy. 

"We will rape you to death"
"Um, I think not. "


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Kill the old Khal and you get to be the new Khal. She killed a bunch of Khals. Plus fireproof magic tends to inspire some awe.



same reaction as when she walked off the funeral pyre. but if fire is how they reach the afterlife, walking out of the fire is a rebirth/resurection


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2016)

It was very easy to burn that hut down, wasn't it


----------



## Ms T (May 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very easy to burn that hut down, wasn't it


Like it had been soaked in petrol!


----------



## JimW (May 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very easy to burn that hut down, wasn't it


Health and safety standards are notoriously lax among the hordes of the Sea of Grass. Notice no extinguishers or clearly marked fire exits.


----------



## Shechemite (May 17, 2016)

JimW said:


> Health and safety standards are notoriously lax among the hordes of the Sea of Grass. Notice no extinguishers or clearly marked fire exits.



Greater concern for food hygiene than most though. Notice the hair tied back neatly.


----------



## Jackobi (May 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very easy to burn that hut down, wasn't it





Ms T said:


> Like it had been soaked in petrol!



I thought the same until I realised the 'lamp' things were full of some kind of fat that sprayed everywhere when tipped over.


----------



## FNG (May 17, 2016)

Payoff for the Tyrion/grey worm/melisandre social awkwardness scene last week which seemed so out of place back then, Tyrions social charm failing him when he is in sore need of friends and allies to negotiate the treacherous waters of negotiating with the masters.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was thinking that, and then I thought, didn't she do this already like four years ago?


Yes.

Never gets old, does it


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2016)

Best episode so far for me. Can see some stuff cooking up.  I was sad to see Osha go though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Arya.


And Sam/Gilly/Baby Sam/Bronn/Dorne Ladies/The Mountain


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 17, 2016)

Good to see Dani finally getting round to doing something. Hope it doesn't take 4 episodes to get back to wherever she keeps kept her dragons.
Wonder what she'll think of Tyrion's executive decision making. Not happy but ends up forgiving him?

Ramsay's letter to Jon Snow was a bit of an obvious plot device, and Sansa has jumped from "scared girl" to "scared girl who will occasionally tell a lie for her own safety" over about 5 series, then onto "power crazed queen of the north in waiting" within 5 minutes of being on the wall. Felt she should of told Jon a few things about her own trials up to that point when he started going "1000 yard stare hardend warrior who's had enough of all this chaos".

I really want Theon's troubles to just be beginning.

Kill those sparrows so cersei, Jamie and the martells can get back to some good old fashioned scheming, stat.

How are they going to develop Bran at this rate?

Anyway, much better than last couple of episodes.  Only one bit of really cringey dialogue i noticed, right at the start, and I've forgotten who said it so can't have been that bad. My main issue still remains too much plot, too little time. It was always a character driven show, and it has, by necessity, turned into a melodrama over at least the last two seasons - every scene is about setting up the plot for the next upcoming skirmish, with little time for characters to be fleshed out. No fat. Compared with the leisurely pace of season 1...


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2016)

S☼I said:


> And Sam/Gilly/Baby Sam/Bronn/Dorne Ladies/The Mountain


Sure.  But arya is a good character.


----------



## QOTH (May 18, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Good to see Dani finally getting round to doing something. Hope it doesn't take 4 episodes to get back to wherever she keeps kept her dragons.
> Wonder what she'll think of Tyrion's executive decision making. Not happy but ends up forgiving him?
> 
> Ramsay's letter to Jon Snow was a bit of an obvious plot device, and Sansa has jumped from "scared girl" to "scared girl who will occasionally tell a lie for her own safety" over about 5 series, then onto "power crazed queen of the north in waiting" within 5 minutes of being on the wall. Felt she should of told Jon a few things about her own trials up to that point when he started going "1000 yard stair hardend warrior who's had enough of all this chaos".
> ...



Agreed the plot seems to be rocket propelled now. Theon seemed to get to the Iron Islands very quickly and without being pursued. I do think they are (so far) handling Theon's 'redemption' quite well, in that it's very clear that things are Not OK and a very fucking long way from being OK - for him or for Yara.  I'd be a bit disappointed if that sense of him having to live forever with the consequences of what he did and what was done to him, was dispensed with for plot expediency and vengeance-fuck-yeah

I assumed from the soup conversation that Sansa had told Jon what happened - otherwise it would be an awful lot of exposition and up to now I think GoT's writers have been pretty good at limiting that (sometimes at the expense of my understanding of what the hell's going on).


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It was very easy to burn that hut down, wasn't it



"OH NO SHE'S GOT A BRAZIER! ARRRRGGHHH!" *stands there dramatically while a small lady tips things over slowly*


----------



## QOTH (May 18, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> "OH NO SHE'S GOT A BRAZIER! ARRRRGGHHH!" *stands there dramatically while a small lady tips things over slowly*



It's been bothering me what kind of flammable substance the Dothraki would have that burns that well and gives that much light, for that long, in those small-ish quantities but that will cause so much carnage if spilt. 

Also I'm sure there are situations previously where Daenerys could have used her fire retardant skillz. It's like the writers suddenly remembered.


----------



## JimW (May 18, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> "OH NO SHE'S GOT A BRAZIER! ARRRRGGHHH!" *stands there dramatically while a small lady tips things over slowly*


A brazier but no brassiere.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2016)

QOTH said:


> It's been bothering me what kind of flammable substance the Dothraki would have that burns that well and gives that much light, for that long, in those small-ish quantities but that will cause so much carnage if spilt.
> 
> Also I'm sure there are situations previously where Daenerys could have used her fire retardant skillz. It's like the writers suddenly remembered.



Its also fairly smoke free for those tents as well.

Honestly setting yourself on fire and walking through fire would be a great way to impress your enemies if you wanted to, Dany emulating Blackbeard would be fab.




JimW said:


> A brazier but no brassiere.



Not after she's finished chucking them around thats for sure.

Tbh I was expecting the dragons to show up, I also never really got the impression from the books Dany was that fire retardant, more a case of standing really near the fire and wreathed in smoke when Drogo went up and liking a good hot bath. Especially not when Grr Martin specifically points out the mad kings who liked playing with fire got burnt.


I can probably hand wave it as a magic returning thing though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2016)

QOTH said:


> It's been bothering me what kind of flammable substance the Dothraki would have that burns that well and gives that much light, for that long, in those small-ish quantities but that will cause so much carnage if spilt.
> 
> Also I'm sure there are situations previously where Daenerys could have used her fire retardant skillz. It's like the writers suddenly remembered.


lamp oil. The dothraki routinely raid/get bought off by more technically advanced socities and cities, they trade too. Not inconcievable they wouldn't have oil of lamp oil quality grade.


----------



## JimW (May 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> lamp oil. The dothraki routinely raid/get bought off by more technically advanced socities and cities, they trade too. Not inconcievable they wouldn't have oil of lamp oil quality grade.


There's a whale oil beef hooked joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> lamp oil. The dothraki routinely raid/get bought off by more technically advanced socities and cities, they trade too. Not inconcievable they wouldn't have oil of lamp oil quality grade.


----------



## QOTH (May 18, 2016)

Dunno, greek and roman lamps used olive oil or animal fat which was smelly, smoky and didn't give particularly good light.
Medieval lighting was tallow candles or rush lights
Paraffin didn't come along til quite a lot later. 

Naptha maybe?

I'm dwelling on this rather than the dragons or corpse reanimation or murderous vagina demons, obviously.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Dunno, greek and roman lamps used olive oil or animal fat which was smelly, smoky and didn't give particularly good light.
> Medieval lighting was tallow candles or rush lights
> Paraffin didn't come along til quite a lot later.
> 
> ...



Its the little things that make or break immersion, we all know how oil and fire works (and I have my doubts spilling lamp oil would cause such a conflagration so quickly) but we don't encounter chuffing great dragons all day. Hit us in the face and just have a firestorm for a plot effect and for jollies and we just go "wait, what, how?" 

Or to steal Terry Pratchetts phrase "People cheerfully slow a massive lie but choke on a little fib"


----------



## QOTH (May 18, 2016)

Yeah, it's like in The Walking Dead where the zombies are inconsistently powerful / hard to kill depending on where the plot needs to go.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2016)

QOTH said:


> I'm dwelling on this rather than the dragons or corpse reanimation or murderous vagina demons, obviously.


In science fiction\ fantasy we accept the super science or magic as a technology that works so long as it is contained within the rules of the universe and those rules do not appear to suddenly change to fit the plot. Hence bits of boring exposition to the naive character we are supposed to identify with to set up the later majiks, be they faster than light travel or dead brought back to life by Others. Unless explained we expect the mundane physics and human physiologies to work as ours do, its an implicit agreement with the author\ show runners. Superman does not suddenly acquire the ability to be invisible in a movie when it would have been really fucking useful two movies back and retain the suspension of disbelief. So you go with the dragons and the walking snow zombies because its the story. But that is not a unique attribute of sci fi\fantasy, its just most obvious there. When Jessica Fletcher visits a town and there is a death which turns out to be a murder which she happens to solve (Murder She Wrote) is just as implausible week after week as dragons.

What you are complaining about is breaking the implicit contract that we will follow a basic set of laws of physics and physiology. But there is a bit of a problem here. Any pre electric light drama would be unwatchable after dark if we used realistic lighting. You really think the umpteen versions of Pride and Prejudice are realistically lit for their after dark scenes? Again we mostly go with lighting that suggests dark but is not realistic.

As for the fire, straw floor, yeah it can go up like a candle. The unrealistic bit was her fire proofing did not mean she could beat smoke inhalation. But I can let a lot slide because being the alternative is to spot the physics holes in all sci fi and fantasy and be left with little more than East Enders, which is a about as realistic a view of Walthamstow\Stratford as Westeros is of War of the Roses England.


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2016)

Does fire proofing include immunity to falling beams?

The doors ping open before the roof collapsed? She knew that would happen?


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Kill those sparrows so cersei, Jamie and the martells can get back to some good old fashioned scheming, stat.



"Who will _rid me of this troublesome priest_?"


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 18, 2016)

I still don't buy the sparrows storyline at ALL. A few zealots with coshes...where are the armies of the King?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 18, 2016)

The braziers obviously had horse fat...and I'll remind you this is a different universe, with different fats.  And horse-fat is highly burny in this universe...and smokeless too btw.

Dragons and walking dead people exist.

A suspension of disbelieve is required.  Criticize the acting or writing or direction...not the science.  

Oh ...that High Sparrow...he can't be honest, can he?   He must be making a play.  It's just...there's no chinks in his armour, everything he says makes sense.   Does have a penchant for solitary confinement, humiliation and torture though.


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I still don't buy the sparrows storyline at ALL. A few zealots with coshes...where are the armies of the King?



it's the medieval english history thing again. when there is war, it weakens the crown. when the crown is weak, the church becomes stronger. sometimes, the crown couldn't claw back that power (henry II) other times, the crown seized it back (henry VIII). but even with the GOT variable time thing going on and the lack of a competent small council or king, this is all a little farfetched to have the church seize enough power in what is effectively 5 mins flat to be able to challenge them all. 

so take your warring kingdoms and throw in flameproof women, dragons, blood magic, ice demons and face dancers, but there's still a need to build plausable characters and plot. its just not plausable for that lot to be sitting arround with their thumbs up their arses. at the very least, sweet little granny rose would have found another poisoner. cersei might have had too few freinds in the citadel, but madge is the future.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2016)

toggle said:


> it's the medieval english history thing again. when there is war, it weakens the crown. when the crown is weak, the church becomes stronger


When was there not a war in Medieval English history?
Did the church become strong during the Anarchy or the War of the Roses?

To my (less educated) mind it seems the best exemplars in English history would be the rise of the likes of John Ball and Lollardism after the Great Famine and Black Death or Catharism in France a century earlier. Heretic splinters were common in the pre modern world, some were absorbed like the Franciscans others were exterminated like the Albigensian Crusade. 

Cersei recreated the Faith Militant to give her a counterweight to her political enemies. She quickly lost control of her tool, now it seeks to be master.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 18, 2016)

toggle said:


> ...cersei might have had too few freinds in the citadel, but madge is the future.


eh no...if Cersei manages to save Margery, she owns the king and queen.  Until the king dies, of course.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 18, 2016)

Team Castle Black is looking tasty if understaffed.


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> eh no...if Cersei manages to save Margery, she owns the king and queen.  Until the king dies, of course.



to have warranted action to rescue her. 



ferrelhadley said:


> When was there not a war in Medieval English history?
> Did the church become strong during the Anarchy or the War of the Roses?
> 
> To my (less educated) mind it seems the best exemplars in English history would be the rise of the likes of John Ball and Lollardism after the Great Famine and Black Death or Catharism in France a century earlier. Heretic splinters were common in the pre modern world, some were absorbed like the Franciscans others were exterminated like the Albigensian Crusade.
> ...



yeah,  loads of wars. fewer major dynastic wars. and the scenario in got is loosely based on the war of the roses. 

at the very least, wars cost crowns, they don't cost the church to the same degree, they gained wealth and power, from gifts to the church and estates willed to the church. more people wanting indulgences, more nobles dying. and the crown lost money from paying for everything. this is before you get onto filling power vacuums. it was a constant jockying for power. mostly much more subtle than slaughtering your archbishop. or declaring yourself the head of the church. which is why i think that this particular scenario in got fails in plausability. it's too much, too fast. and it annoys me. 


but if we're going to throw out theories, is birdie man going to get becketted?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 18, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> When was there not a war in Medieval English history?
> Did the church become strong during the Anarchy or the War of the Roses?
> 
> To my (less educated) mind it seems the best exemplars in English history would be the rise of the likes of John Ball and Lollardism after the Great Famine and Black Death or Catharism in France a century earlier. Heretic splinters were common in the pre modern world, some were absorbed like the Franciscans others were exterminated like the Albigensian Crusade.
> ...


Savonarola vs the Medici


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Savonarola vs the Medici



Savanarola was played by none other than Jorah Mormont himself, Iain Glen, in Netflix's series _Borgia._


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I still don't buy the sparrows storyline at ALL. A few zealots with coshes...where are the armies of the King?



The King has made it known that he doesn't want his soldiers killing the pious folk. Hence Cersei's new plan to have the Tyrell army do it for her, a situation which I'm sure sweet old grandma Tyrell will in no way exploit to her family's advantage.


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Does have a penchant for solitary confinement, humiliation and torture though.



Of all the torturers on this show he is by far the kindest. 

Especially if he truly believes the torture is to help them purify their souls. He is in fact being very kind by saving them thusly. 

A justification the Spanish Inquisition used for doing a lot worse.


----------



## Chz (May 19, 2016)

> Any pre electric light drama would be unwatchable after dark if we used realistic lighting.


Penny Dreadful tries to be accurate there, and god it's awful. I feel like I want to crank up the brightness for that one show only.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

Chz said:


> Penny Dreadful tries to be accurate there, and god it's awful. I feel like I want to crank up the brightness for that one show only.


kubrik made a good fist of it and before all this new fangled cgi as well
Barry Lyndon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## QOTH (May 19, 2016)

My thinking is less 'Ahhhhh Ahhh they made an inaccuracy'. More 'hmm wonder how you'd get that to happen with relatively primitive ingredients'.  

I see it took Robyn Arryn all of 30 seconds to suggest shoving somebody out of the moondoor. Is he stepping up to be the next Worst Man in Westeros once / if Ramsay gets his comeuppance?


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2016)

You'd have to be Kubrick and use a 1-of-a-kind camera with a NASA lens



EDIT: Dotcom wins


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

share the glory, you looked for a video.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

QOTH said:


> My thinking is less 'Ahhhhh Ahhh they made an inaccuracy'. More 'hmm wonder how you'd get that to happen with relatively primitive ingredients'.
> 
> I see it took Robyn Arryn all of 30 seconds to suggest shoving somebody out of the moondoor. Is he stepping up to be the next Worst Man in Westeros once / if Ramsay gets his comeuppance?


I can't see him surviving littlefinger so the next cunt out the moondoor will probably be himself


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't see him surviving littlefinger so the next cunt out the moondoor will probably be himself


Baelish doesn't really have any claim over the Vale tho, so would he risk it?



I'd forgotten Davos doesn't know how little Shereen died, that'll be fun when he finds out. At the most innoportune time, no doubt. 

Also, when Jon and Sansa were having their chat, he says to her (something along the lines of) 'I'd better or YOUR father will come and haunt me' - seems an odd line considering he's meant to believe they share the same paternity.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

its true the schemer has no blood-claim, this I had not considered.

Davos is going to kill Mellisandre, I feel it in my waters. And my bones. On the subject of the red priest I like how the fire (heh) had gone out of her for a bit, was well played that. Only to be rekindled by jon the phoenix snow (torturous but allow it)


----------



## QOTH (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to have to wait a week before I can watch next Monday's episode 

Yes, I thought that Davos would kill Melisandre - but then Brienne might do that job for him (is she technically obliged to avenge Renly? Not sure how this oath malarkey works)

Or Davos might try to kill Brienne and avenge Stannis although as he's said he's not much of a fighter that would be foolhardy.

My waters and / or bones have proved unreliable up to this point though.


----------



## Santino (May 19, 2016)

In a more conventional story Davos would be a good candidate to be the King's Hand of whomever happens to be on the Iron Throne at the end of the story.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

Santino said:


> In a more conventional story Davos would be a good candidate to be the King's Hand of whomever happens to be on the Iron Throne at the end of the story.


being as its GoT and he is a decent chap his end will be either horrible pointless death or his guilt at killing a woman (he seems the character that would beat himself up about it) drives him to suicide.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2016)

Why do people think Davos will kill Melisandre?


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

mm, read the above posts and see?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2016)

Oh, I knew he won't be happy about Shireen. But is Melisandre's fate so certain?


----------



## FNG (May 19, 2016)

the show has deviated from the book so its safe to point out that in the book Davos is arrested for plotting to kill melisandre after being rescued at the battle of the blackwater,having had a vision that the seven had saved him to act as their instrument against R'hlor. If his rescue was a bone fide miracle rather than religious conviction it would be one of the few times the seven has been shown to have any powers or interest in the affairs of man.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

Nothing is certain. But it's a pretty strong possibility


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2016)

FNG said:


> the show has deviated from the book so its safe to point out that in the book Davos is arrested for plotting to kill melisandre after being rescued at the battle of the blackwater,having had a vision that the seven had saved him to act as their instrument against R'hlor. If his rescue was a bone fide miracle rather than religious conviction it would be one of the few times the seven has been shown to have any powers or interest in the affairs of man.


we saw him being nicked for trying to stab her, and an episode guide tells me that Stannis freed him only on the promise that he wouldn't try and harm her again.  Could make for an interesting dilemma


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2016)

Davos will kill mellisandre because the death of Stannis has freed him from his damned oaths and when he finds out shireen was burned alive he will go ape, unrestrained by duty to a lord. Remember Davos was a pirate once and a child of the gutterside of kings landing. Theres likely the will and the means for him to do it.

I like the Brienne theory but since she is now sansa's sworn woman then it might conflict


----------



## FNG (May 19, 2016)

Davos wasn't a pirate, he was a smuggler, a pretty heroic one that saved a city under siege from staving, hence the reason he is the Onion Knight, Stanis cut off his fingers for his trouble.
Davos unswerving loyalty to stanis always seemed unconvincing to me seeing as he can considers the man to be consorting with a religious heretic,a woman he saw birth an abomination.Mel for her part see's davos as a tool,one whose agency can be pre-empted hence his arrest and in book canon pardon.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 19, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Savonarola vs the Medici


Savonarola was a short lived one off. The long term trend of the medieval world was the loss of power of the Church, it gained lands, wealth but lost prestige and control over society with the rise of a literate merchant class, civil courts, centralised governments. Tywin Lannisters back story, which is cribbed from Edward the Hammers life story is illustrative. He smashes the power of his fathers most import bannerman (the Raynes of Castamere) just like the Hammer broke the second barons rebellion at a young age. As Joffrey's Hand he breaks rebellious Northern barons and seeks to bind Dorne deeper into the fold. The rising centralising states of England, France and Spain (the story is similar from Scotland to Portugal) had increasingly less dependence on the Church for literate men, for its connections to communicate across borders and for educated men to give advice. Even supposed victories such as a Becket were merely the Church being able to hold off the clergy from the growing powers of the state courts. The Church is supposed to have lost prestige over the Great Famine and Great Plague, hence the rise of Lollardism and Hussites. It was seen as worldly, in hock to the French throne and eventually fell apart at the end of the medieval world. 

The Sparrows are much more in line with the heretics such as the Poormen of Lyon, or the above mentioned Lollards than the orthodox Church.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2016)

Hah


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Savonarola was a short lived one off. The long term trend of the medieval world was the loss of power of the Church, it gained lands, wealth but lost prestige and control over society with the rise of a literate merchant class, civil courts, centralised governments. Tywin Lannisters back story, which is cribbed from Edward the Hammers life story is illustrative. He smashes the power of his fathers most import bannerman (the Raynes of Castamere) just like the Hammer broke the second barons rebellion at a young age. As Joffrey's Hand he breaks rebellious Northern barons and seeks to bind Dorne deeper into the fold. The rising centralising states of England, France and Spain (the story is similar from Scotland to Portugal) had increasingly less dependence on the Church for literate men, for its connections to communicate across borders and for educated men to give advice. Even supposed victories such as a Becket were merely the Church being able to hold off the clergy from the growing powers of the state courts. The Church is supposed to have lost prestige over the Great Famine and Great Plague, hence the rise of Lollardism and Hussites. It was seen as worldly, in hock to the French throne and eventually fell apart at the end of the medieval world.
> 
> The Sparrows are much more in line with the heretics such as the Poormen of Lyon, or the above mentioned Lollards than the orthodox Church.




The Papacy itself only really managed to exist due to the power vacuum of the fall of the Roman empire, it relied on being a continual presence in an era where dynasties and countries rose and fell frequently. In many ways as well the clergy of the various small states like France and Germany relied on it initially being far away to keep there own powers away from the kings (I'm sorry sire, this is a spiritual matter, please refer to Rome, it'll take 6 months and change to get there and back, if your lucky) which led to the Pope actually being recognised as an important figure. In the period between say 600 and 1000 ad is when the Church began to evolve and ultimately reached the peak of its power and legitimacy and that coincides with the massive break down of administrative and central power in the rest of Europe. It would enjoy that power for another couple of hundred years before the cracks started to show.

You then saw the Pope gradually lose his powers until he could no longer control the sub-churches or the kings, first in the great schism, then even more seriously in the reformation. The Catholic church was very lucky it survived as long as it did in its powerful form as there were frequent calls for reform and regional churches throughout its history.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2016)

Pope still had a relationship with the Eastern Roman Empire up until the final break in the ninth century. He umpired a fair bit of the counter-excommunicating during the iconomachy, for example.


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2016)

The Paulicians from the ERE are an interesting comparator too though doesn't play out like the faith militant in GoT.


----------



## FNG (May 20, 2016)

How about the Shepherds crusade Shepherds' Crusade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2016)

JimW said:


> The Paulicians from the ERE are an interesting comparator too though doesn't play out like the faith militant in GoT.



The Byzantines are a better fit for how the structure of the Faith would evolve, a central monarch and essentially a Patriarch rather than a Pope (Westeros is lacking any strong regional religious authority in other regions though)

Grr Martin has very much written them as a Papal analogue though I think, very strongly centralised and homogeneous religion.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2016)

tolerance for 'the old gods and the new' isn't very christian though is it? Modern pagans are always moaning about how christians killed them and built churches on their places of power


----------



## FNG (May 20, 2016)

the seven isn't really very tolerant though,they rooted up the wierwoods during the andal invasion, the only place the old religion survived was north of the neck where the Kings in the North bent the knee after a successful guerilla campaign


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> tolerance for 'the old gods and the new' isn't very christian though is it? Modern pagans are always moaning about how christians killed them and built churches on their places of power




Forgetting that many of the earliest Christian scholars were former pagan priests. Theres a real impression the Christianity emerged fully formed when much of it was a gradual process, not helped by media (I'm thinking of Cornwell here and his Arthur/Saxon books)


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> tolerance for 'the old gods and the new' isn't very christian though is it? Modern pagans are always moaning about how christians killed them and built churches on their places of power



and there's the maesters, a system of knowlege that is outside their control that isn't being suppressed.


----------



## starfish (May 20, 2016)

Only saw the first 15 minutes on a stream but then watched whole episode from a d/l. I dont mind admitting that i greeted each time at the Sansa/John reunion. 
Hoping that the big hairy Wildling bloke gets it on with Brienne. Hes certainly got a twinkle in his eye when he sees her

One thing troubles me though. How did the people at the back of the burnie building know what was going on at the front? They couldnt see Daenerys giving it all "Yeah thats right, im the firestarter, twisted firestarter. Bith you hated. Bow down to my awesomeness."


----------



## FNG (May 20, 2016)

toggle said:


> and there's the maesters, a system of knowlege that is outside their control that isn't being suppressed.



 I kind of think the seven as the least mystical of the religions of east/west and as such the perfect fit for the ushering in of the industrial renaissance that the maesters are working towards, it was the seven who brought iron to westeros with their seven pointed stars and stabby stabby swords, bashing up the children of the forest and their tree hugging green seer mates ever since then magic has been on the backfoot, the faith militant never really accepted Targaryian rule or their incestuous ways hence their abolishion.


----------



## Me76 (May 20, 2016)

I must say the first time I watched it I thought Mother of Dragons was going all Carrie and thought it was new power. . But then the second time of watching I saw the things being tipped over and realised it was just that.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> tolerance for 'the old gods and the new' isn't very christian though is it? Modern pagans are always moaning about how christians killed them and built churches on their places of power



Modern pagans dont know their arse from their elbow then. Take a look at Latin America and how their old time religion was assimilated. There's still a mix in some examples.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Modern pagans dont know their arse from their elbow then. Take a look at Latin America and how their old time religion was assimilated. There's still a mix in some examples.


candomble etc vodoun- catholocism lends itself well to syncretism etc yes but in the oaths of kings? 'Ipraise the norse gods and the risen jesus'?


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> candomble etc vodoun- catholocism lends itself well to syncretism etc yes but in the oaths of kings? 'Ipraise the norse gods and the risen jesus'?


but could perhaps be more logical to see faiths coexisting when you're talking about two faiths that are actually polytheistic, rather than one polytheistic and one that isn't. but has this odd thing where it has one god and three gods at the same time. you too can believe 6 contradictory things before breakfast. actually the scenario of the old gods and the new is reminding me far too much of david eddings.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2016)

toggle said:


> but could perhaps be more logical to see faiths coexisting when you're talking about two faiths that are actually polytheistic, rather than one polytheistic and one that isn't. but has this odd thing where it has one god and three gods at the same time. you too can believe 6 contradictory things before breakfast. actually the scenario of the old gods and the new is reminding me far too much of david eddings.


I read the belgariad. Sparhawk. Not something I will be revisiting soon. 

erg now I'm remembering every piece of shit fantasy I ever read

what pisses me of about the sparra is not his piety, its the arrogance in it. And that whole faux humble schtick.


----------



## toggle (May 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I read the belgariad. Sparhawk. Not something I will be revisiting soon.
> 
> erg now I'm remembering every piece of shit fantasy I ever read
> 
> what pisses me of about the sparra is not his piety, its the arrogance in it. And that whole faux humble schtick.



now that's a thread. shittest fantasy books we have known.


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2016)

you may drink your weak lemon drink now


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2016)

Shut that door!


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2016)

Santino said:


> Shut that door!


What time is it?

What's the rule again?

What a spoilering cunt you are.


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2016)

fucking book reading cunts


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2016)

Santino said:


> Shut that door!


Disappointed...


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2016)

Don't be a twat santino


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2016)

Oh ffs, weak lemon drink is a much bigger spoiler.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2016)

hmm

And I even went and made the other thread , I was taking the piss by making it but you seemed to have proven their point , cryptically admittedly but still


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2016)

Santino said:


> Shut that door!


Fuck off you twat.  

On tonight's episode watch out for a cameo by Of Monsters and Men


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> fucking book reading cunts





Spoiler



I don't think it's even in the books yet lol


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm
> 
> And I even went and made the other thread , I was taking the piss by making it but you seemed to have proven their point , cryptically admittedly but still



The other thread is great. Far better than this thread. Viva la liberty!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Fuck off you twat.
> 
> On tonight's episode watch out for a cameo by Of Monsters and Men


I'll have missed that as I only know them by listening, never seen their faces except heavily made-up in the little talks video


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll have missed that as I only know them by listening, never seen their faces except heavily made-up in the little talks video


That's good, I like King and LionHeart too.

Anyway...until 10pm.


----------



## badseed (May 24, 2016)

Great episode again, maybe he's not making it up as he goes along....


----------



## emanymton (May 24, 2016)

Just caught up with the first 4 episodes over the last couple of days. 

Quick question as I must have missed or forgotten something. What happened to Mance Rayder's army? Shouldn't there be tens of thousands of wildlings hanging out near castle black, not just a few thousand?


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2016)

One of the best episodes of any season so far IMO.


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2016)

The next episode is guaranteed to be shit then isn't it? Can't have two like that in a row. .


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Just caught up with the first 4 episodes over the last couple of days.
> 
> Quick question as I must have missed or forgotten something. What happened to Mance Rayder's army? Shouldn't there be tens of thousands of wildlings hanging out near castle black, not just a few thousand?


Wiped out at the battle of Thingy/stayed behind/never quite as big as he pretended


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Just caught up with the first 4 episodes over the last couple of days.
> 
> Quick question as I must have missed or forgotten something. What happened to Mance Rayder's army? Shouldn't there be tens of thousands of wildlings hanging out near castle black, not just a few thousand?



"We aren't paying for thousands of Extras to hang about until needed"


----------



## youngian (May 24, 2016)

I found the two previous series sluggish but they're not hanging around in this one. Not only are serious plans solidifying but Borgen PR supremo Casper Yuul turns up from nowhere with a plan to conquer the world. Looking forward to Clive Russell as Blackfish turning up again. He's only had about 10 minutes screen time but managed to establish himself as a man to be reckoned with. He could fill Charles Dance's Tywin shoes if victory ensues.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 24, 2016)

Swarm of zombies!


----------



## mojo pixy (May 24, 2016)

All the speculation about how GoT's religions and religious conflict relates to real history is interesting though. I was seeing the Faith of the Seven as a sort of formalised paganism done only _in the style of_ real-life catholicism / orthodoxy, with the new ''invading'' faith of the Lord of Light as more akin to Christianity or even Islam in a younger, fire-and-the-sword form (not that those don't still exist but that's not the mainstream version of either these days)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> The next episode is guaranteed to be shit then isn't it? Can't have two like that in a row. .



The last two were both pretty great so yeah, the next one is likely to suck. Maybe the sand snakes will do a song and dance revue or something.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

they've lit near a dozen touchpapers with this episode it should continue to go well. I want to see tyrion getting a good speech again though. People have moaned that his wit has fallen off a bit but then it was always affected lannister poshness BUT he made points scoring against his own.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2016)

Next episode has the same director (if you look at the wiki, they have 5 directors doing 2 episodes each this year), so it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## emanymton (May 24, 2016)

belboid said:


> Wiped out at the battle of Thingy/stayed behind/never quite as big as he pretended


Do you mean the battle when Jon went on his rescue mission? Why would they have taken more the a few wildlings? Seems silly to ship them all there just to ship them back again? 
Even in the army was not as big as it was supposed to be, there should still be more than a couple of thousand. 

Apart from anything else weren't they technicaly prisoners? Although God knows who would be guarding them. There are only three places they could have gone 
1. Back over the wall. But since their whole objective was to get on the southern side I can't see why they would do that. 
2. Further south, but I think a big band of wildlings heading south would be a significant issue we would have heard about. 
3. Dispersed and set up camps on the southern side of the wall. This is what I assume has happened, but it should then be possible to gather at least a few thousand back together to defend themselves from Ramsey.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2016)

*My summary of Game of Thrones S06E05: The Door*

*Oop North:*
Children of the Forest, you've all been very naughty, now go to your underground tree lairs and think about what you've done!
It's all kicking off now (metaphorically for Bran obviously). Oh, *Bran*, what have you done? You really should have listened to the crazy old man in the tree; he's probably getting paid more than you - Don't warg before you can wal... Oh 
So, the White Walkers track Bran's location. Privacy settings, people!! Not quite sure White Walkers creating fire makes total sense, not unless Dany's arse also doubles as a Mr Frosty dispenser?
If *Summer's* gone, does that mean Winter's finally fucking arrived? Memo to the Starks: cancel the standing order for business cards. Seriously though, all these dead dogs, it's like a Kor it's like a remake of Disney's Snow Buddies.

Altogether now (no, put 'em away, *Mel*)...

_Dashing through the snow,
In a one girl open sleigh
To the wall we go
Screaming all the way.
Spells on Nights King’s ring
making corpses fight
How grim it is to ride and sing
Hodor’s final song tonight.

Oh fucking hell, fucking hell
Winter's on the way!
Oh how grim
it is to ride
In a one girl open sleigh, Hodor!
Oh fucking hell, fucking hell
Winter's on the way!
Oh how grim it is to ride
In a one girl open sleigh_

Mush, *Meera*, Mush!

*On t'Wall:
The Lord Baelish* is back for a catch up with *Dark Sansa*. He's carelessly left his army out in the cold (because the extras are all still in their zombie costumes) so he is easily persuaded by *Ser Brienne* to offer up more of his world-famous advice ("Marry into the house whose sigil is a flayed man nailed upside down to a cross and is on fire, they're nice people" etc). Happiness and lemon cakes await her in Riverrun. Hmmm... "Enter the Fray" indeed - someone certainly has his littlefingers in lots of pies. If Sansa is being played, I see her going down the *Cersei *route (not the angry mob-lined one) in which case it's not *Ramsay *that *Rikon *has to worry about!
Was nice to see Sansa making use of the recent proliferation of ex-Wolves (I'm not doing a football joke). Good job *Ghost *hasn't died, Poor *Jon Snow 2.0* would have to wage war decked out like Liberace.

*At Sea:*
So, you're up, *Euron*, this despite so many apparently having 'sailed under' *Yara *- way to go slut-shaming your sister at a time like this! Good old *Theon*: kidnapped, hostaged, disowned, imprisoned, tortured and the man's lost nothing! But please remember, Euron, kill rivals first, sinister rugby club initiation rites later. I did genuinely think he was dead for a time - As his body lay lifeless, and with Yara making off with the ships in the background, I could almost hear the priest say in the voice of Unlucky Alf "Oh, bugger..." Gonna have to go punch a tree, Euron.

*Foreign Climes:*
If *no one* beats *no one* with a stick, is everyone getting along?  One for the maesters perhaps...
A girl was set a task: Go take in a show, but don't ask questions; a show is not Question Time. As the director took the action into the dressing room, a big cock briefly appeared on screen, and then some chap got his donger out.
*Tyrion *and *Varys* reach out to the local Red Priestess*, Kinvara* who can't wait to start burning people: don't pensioners get a winter fuel allowance in Westeros/Essos? Is *that* it? If so, memo to the Starks: manifesto pledge!
Poor, *Ser Friendzone*. He finally declares his undying (wishful thinking) love for *Jesus Dany* and now he must leave, just as he's getting hard.

*Missing in Action:*
Nothing from King's Landing this week, but I'd imagine everyone's busy arguing over whether Natalie Dormer will bother with a body double. Showerthought: What if the *Lofty Pigeon* is actually just a randy old git?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *...*
> So, the White Walkers track Bran's location. Privacy settings, people!!...


This is awesome.


----------



## xenon (May 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Do you mean the battle when Jon went on his rescue mission? Why would they have taken more the a few wildlings? Seems silly to ship them all there just to ship them back again?
> Even in the army was not as big as it was supposed to be, there should still be more than a couple of thousand.
> 
> Apart from anything else weren't they technicaly prisoners? Although God knows who would be guarding them. There are only three places they could have gone
> ...



Stannis lot killed a few. Loads stayed or were killed at Hard Home.  Fuck going north of wall to gather up who remains.


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> My summary of Game of Thrones S06E05: The Door
> 
> Oop North:
> Children of the Forest, you've all been very naughty, now go to your underground tree lairs and think about what you've done!
> ...



I look forward to these as much as the programme.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 24, 2016)

Voley said:


> I look forward to these as much as the programme.


Well the last one wasn't very good tbh.

This one was great.

Does that mean the next one will be terrible?


----------



## Fez909 (May 25, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> If *Summer's* gone, does that mean Winter's finally fucking arrived? Memo to the Starks: cancel the standing order for business cards. Seriously though, all these dead dogs, it's like a Kor it's like a remake of Disney's Snow Buddies.






			
				Reddit said:
			
		

> Sansa's Lady died, physically metaphorically. Robb came hurtling South like a (grey) wind, which faded and died when it arrived. Summer has been, and gone. Rickon, the shaggy dog of the Starks, will die wild. Jon is a Ghost. Arya is becoming Nymeria, a warrior queen.


And I like this theory, also from Reddit:


> [the old man in the tree] is Bran from the Future watching his failure for eternity.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2016)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> And I like this theory, also from Reddit:



Quite like that theory about the wolves names. Sansa's and particularly Jon's sound good, not so sure about Robb's. Perhaps Rickon's Shaggy Dog signifies that he's going to become Westeros' answer to Ronnie Corbett.


----------



## FNG (May 25, 2016)

> someone certainly has his littlefingers in lots of pies.



  nm


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2016)

Hodor doorstopper anyone?
‘Game of Thrones’ Hodor door stoppers


----------



## FNG (May 25, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Do you mean the battle when Jon went on his rescue mission? Why would they have taken more the a few wildlings? Seems silly to ship them all there just to ship them back again?
> Even in the army was not as big as it was supposed to be, there should still be more than a couple of thousand.
> 
> Apart from anything else weren't they technicaly prisoners? Although God knows who would be guarding them. There are only three places they could have gone
> ...



Most of them were North of the gate, stannis sallied out of the wall to defeat them, some were taken prisoner, the rest scattered, at the risk of upsetting the petulant man babies that shower abuse on anyone mentioning the source material some fled to the valley of thenns to certain death at hands of walkers, some got picked off piecemeal like six skins and his party,others got eaten by sixskins Wolfpack and others followed the prophecies of the molewoman and stuck for the Coast where instead of finding ships for their salvation found slavers ready to sell them into bondage.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2016)




----------



## strung out (May 26, 2016)

A little video my girlfriend's workmate made...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2016)

strung out said:


> A little video my girlfriend's workmate made...




Your girlf works for the Yogscast?


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2016)

Yerp! Kim


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2016)

Then, even as a big ol' poof, I say you're a lucky bastard


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2016)

Thanks 

She's lovely


----------



## mojo pixy (May 29, 2016)

This is somehow spoilery I suppose, though it's just the names of the last three episodes...

Speaking of which, the next one (6) is going to be called ''Blood of my Blood'' so


Spoiler: I foresee



the reappearance of Gendry. But whom will he meet?



at least, I hope this.


----------



## snadge (May 29, 2016)

mojo pixy said:


> This is somehow spoilery I suppose, though it's just the names of the last three episodes...
> 
> Speaking of which, the next one (6) is going to be called ''Blood of my Blood'' so
> 
> ...





Spoiler



A lifeboat maybe?


----------



## Corax (May 29, 2016)

Spoiler



I haven't read the most recent book, I just wanted to join in


----------



## JimW (May 29, 2016)

Spoiler


----------

